#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  فراشة في عشرة على عشرة

## boukybouky

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



ويتجدد اللقاء في عشرة على عشرة مع 



اشتركت فراشة بمنتدى أبناء مصر في 13 مارس 2009
و مجموع مشاركاتها بالمنتدى حتى كتابة هذا الموضوع هو 6138 مشاركة 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلاً ومرحباً بكِ فراشة منورة عشرة على عشرة

ونبدأ معكي أول مرحلة في اللقاء وهي الأسئلة الموجهة إليكي...



- فراشة العضوة وفراشة المشرفة ..هل هناك فرق بينهما؟ وما هو؟

- "تتملكنا الحيرة .. الخوف من التغيير
فنقتل مشاعرنا ونخنق أحلامنا حتى لا تعود مرة أخرى
ثم نتمنى أن ننام طويلا ربما تعاودنا أحلامنا من جديد"
ما هي أحلام فراشة...وما الشئ الذي تخاف  تغييره؟

- اخترِ لنا موضوع لك تعتبيرينه الأقرب إلى قلبك ..ضعي لنا رابطه وحدثينا عن ذكرياتك معه ولماذا هو الأقرب

- "فمن جعل الدين خصومةً، فقد جعل الدين رأياً، ومن جعل الرأي ديناً فقد صار شارعاً،"
ما مدى تقارب هذه المقولة بحالنا هذه الأيام؟ 

- "النجاح الزائف المراوغ
الذي يفترس عمر الإنسان
فيظل متعطشا للمزيد دون أن يشعر بالارتواء "
هل يمكننا أن نحيا عمرنا في نجاح زائف دون أن نشعر؟ 
وكيف في تقديرك نستطيع التمييز بين النجاح الحقيقي والزائف في رحلة حياتنا خاصة وان الكل متعطش؟

- سؤالنا التقليدي خاصة في هذا التوقيت الحرج الذي تمر به البلاد...
من ستنتخب فراشة في جولة الإعادة...ولماذا؟ 

- لغة الجسد...
هل تركز فراشة في لغة الجسد لمن يتحاور معها؟ وكيف نطبقها بدون ان نوحي لمن يتحدث معنا اننا نركز في ذلك؟

- ما هي الشخصية التاريخية التي ترينها مثل تعجبي بها اكثر كلما قرأتي عنها؟

- كلمات لمن توجهينها من الأعضاء:
•    رفقاً بنا
•    أستمتع دوماً بمشاركتك
•    أسأت التقدير فعذراً
•    افتقدكم في المنتدى
•    مثابرتك دوماً تثير إعجابي


الف شكر لكِ فراشة على قبولك اللقاء معنا لنتعرف عليكي اكثر
واترك لكِ المساحة للرد على تساؤلات اللقاء



وها نحن الآن نصل إلى المرحلة الثانية في اللقاء 
وإنتظر مع باقي الأعضاء الكرام اسئلتك للعشر أعضاء للتعرف عليهم اكثر من خلالك
فلديك أسبوع على الأكثر للرد على الأسئلة ثم تبدأين في وضع اسئلة الأعضاء



دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أهلا وسهلا يا بوكى بحلقة جديدة جميلة ورائعة لشخصية رائعة
وهى الأخت العزيزة والخلوقة فراشة
واثق من أن الحلقة ستكون فى منتهى الجمال
ومتابع معكما إن شاء الله ومع أعضاء المنتدى هذه الحلقة الجميلة
 :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*ياعينى ع الإختيارات
حبيبتى** فراشة** والله*  :: 
*من الشخصيات الطيبة شديدة الإحترام
بأمانة 
أنا سعيدة جدا بتواجدها بينــا
طبعا ده كان مجرد مرور للتحية
ومتابعة
وعارفة
 إن الحوار هيكون بنفس جمال
 ورقة
  ورقى* *فراشة
**بوكاية** .**.**.
منورة ومتألقة ماشاء الله عليكى
كل إختيار بيخلينـــا نترقب أكتر
للضيف اللى جى
بشكركـ جدا حبيبتى
ويارب دايما متألقة ...

*

----------


## فراشة

> *
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> ويتجدد اللقاء في عشرة على عشرة مع 
> 
> 
> اشتركت فراشة بمنتدى أبناء مصر في 13 مارس 2009
> ...



حبيبتي الجميلة ريهام

في البداية باشكرك على دعوتك الجميلة إللى أسعدتني

وإن شاء الله اكون ضيفة خفيفة عليكم 

تصفحت أسئلتك وحقيقي كلها في الصميم وفرصة للفضفضة

لي عودة للرد إن شاء الله

مرة تانية باشكرك .. دمتِ في حفظ الله
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

> أهلا وسهلا يا بوكى بحلقة جديدة جميلة ورائعة لشخصية رائعة
> وهى الأخت العزيزة والخلوقة فراشة
> واثق من أن الحلقة ستكون فى منتهى الجمال
> ومتابع معكما إن شاء الله ومع أعضاء المنتدى هذه الحلقة الجميلة


أهلا بك أحمد 
كل الشكر لحضورك وترحيبك الجميل
ويارب أكون دايما عند حسن ظنكم
تشرفني متابعتك
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

> *ياعينى ع الإختيارات
> حبيبتى** فراشة** والله* 
> *من الشخصيات الطيبة شديدة الإحترام
> بأمانة 
> أنا سعيدة جدا بتواجدها بينــا
> طبعا ده كان مجرد مرور للتحية
> ومتابعة
> وعارفة
>  إن الحوار هيكون بنفس جمال
> ...



أهلا بالفنانة الرقيقة لولي


تسلميلي حبيبة قلبي ربنا يخليكي

حضورك بجمالك ورقتك 

أشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقة

ويسعدني وجودك دايما

دمتِ في حفظ الله

 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

> *
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أهلاً ومرحباً بكِ فراشة منورة عشرة على عشرة
> 
> ونبدأ معكي أول مرحلة في اللقاء وهي الأسئلة الموجهة إليكي...
> 
> 
> 
> - فراشة العضوة وفراشة المشرفة ..هل هناك فرق بينهما؟ وما هو؟
> *


عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أهلا بيكي ياريهام تسلميلي حبيبتي إنتي إللى منورة الدنيا كلها

ونبدأ بإجابة أول سؤال ونقول

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بالنسبة لفراشة العضوة وفراشة المشرفة والفرق بينهما

أكيد في فرق على الأقل بالنسبالي وأعتقد بالنسبة للغالبية وهو الإحساس بالمسئولية

فعلا المقولة اللي بتقول في مسئوليات بتكون تكليف وتشريف

فعلا في تكليف وأمانة أنا إرتضيتها ووافقت عليها فإما أكون على قدرها أو أعتذر عنها

وانا عضوه كان ممكن أغيب وأحن للمنتدى وارجع مفيش مشكلة لكن وانا مشرفة ماينفعش

والله ياريهام لما بتحصل عندي اي ظروف تضطرني اغيب يوم لأي سبب بابقى هاتجنن

عاوزة أسيب خبر او ارجع بسرعه أو اعتذر .. ومش عاوزة حاجة تمنعني

بالإضافة لتفكيري المستمر إزاي اضيف جديد وازاي انتقي موضوعات مناسبة 

أهوه بحاول بقدر استطاعتي .. أما التشريف فمؤكد إحساسي ان الإدارة شعرت إن وجودي ممكن يضيف شئ

وإختارتني للمسئولية دي .. دا في حد ذاته بيدفعني إني أثبت إني جديرة بالإختيار دا.. واتمنى ربنا يقدرني

دا بالنسبالي الفرق بين فراشة العضوة وفراشة المشرفة

ولي عودة إن شاء الله


 :f2:

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ياهلا بالفراشة الطيبة الخلوقة الجديرة بالاحترام
منورة عشرة على عشرة 

بوكي
اختيارك رائع 
وأسئلتك كالعادة منتقاة 

أتابع الموضوع بشغف 
وكلي ثقة أن الحلقة ستكون بالغة الروعة

دمتما في أمان الله

----------


## ندى الايام

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بشكرك يا بوكى على موضوعاتك المميزة دائما
وفرصه طيبة انى اتعرف على فراشه 
انا تقريبا غبت فترة عن المنتدى ورجعت لاقيت ناس جديدة
وفراشه من الناس اللى لاحظت مواضعها وردودها الجميلة 
ومن هنا حسيت انها شخصية محترمه وخلوقه
فى انتظار باقى الاجابات لنتشرف بمعرفتها الطيبة
تحياتى للجميع_

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

اختى العزيزة فراشة 

ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

سعدت بوجودك فى هذا الموضوع 

للتعرف على شخصية لها كل الاحترام والتقدير بين  كل الاخوه الاعضاء 

استطاعت منذ اشتراكها ان تثرى المنتدى 

بموضوعاتها الجادة ومناقشاتها الرزينة البعيده عن التعصب  والعصبيه 

متابع للموضوع للتعرف عن شخصية الكل يشهد لها بالثقافة والاخلاق 

لك منى خالص التقدير والاحترام 

اختى العزيزة بوكى 

المحاوره الذكية فى اختياراتها لضيوفها 

وفى اسئلتها الثرية بموضوعاتها الكثيرة والمتشعبه 

لك خالص تقديرى على مجهودك الاكثر من رائع 

*

----------


## فراشة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> ياهلا بالفراشة الطيبة الخلوقة الجديرة بالاحترام
> منورة عشرة على عشرة 
> 
> بوكي
> اختيارك رائع 
> وأسئلتك كالعادة منتقاة 
> 
> أتابع الموضوع بشغف 
> ...


عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ياهلا بك د.مصطفى 
والله فعلا انا أفخر اني شاركتك في موضوع في رمضان الماضي 
واستفدت كتير من المعلومات اللي وضعتها 
وكل موضوع بتكتبه بيضيف لي معلومة جديده .. 
سعيدة بوجودك .. ههههه ماتمشيش عندي لك سؤال مهم جداااااا
دمت في حفظ الله
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بشكرك يا بوكى على موضوعاتك المميزة دائما
> وفرصه طيبة انى اتعرف على فراشه 
> انا تقريبا غبت فترة عن المنتدى ورجعت لاقيت ناس جديدة
> وفراشه من الناس اللى لاحظت مواضعها وردودها الجميلة 
> ومن هنا حسيت انها شخصية محترمه وخلوقه
> فى انتظار باقى الاجابات لنتشرف بمعرفتها الطيبة
> تحياتى للجميع_


أهلا ياندى 
عود أحمد إن شاء الله
نورتي المنتدى والموضوع 
عند عودتك لفت نظري اسمك ومشاركاتك وأعجبت بها جدا
وأنا إللي يسعدني ويشرفني إني اتواجد بينكم وأقترب منكم أكثر
تشرفني متابعتك حبيبتي
دمتِ في خير وسعادة
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

> *
> 
> اختى العزيزة فراشة 
> 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> سعدت بوجودك فى هذا الموضوع 
> 
> للتعرف على شخصية لها كل الاحترام والتقدير بين  كل الاخوه الاعضاء 
> ...


أهلا بأخي واستاذي اسكندراني

والله كلماتك وسام أعتز وأفخر به لأنها من أخ له قدره ومكانته عند الجميع

هههههه وكان بيسمحلي استخدم تصميماته الجميله

ربنا يبارك فيك أ.نادر

على فكرة توقيعك جميل أوي
ولوسمحت خليك ههههه عندي لك سؤال جااااااااااااامد

دمت في حفظ الله

 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

مفاجأة جميلة حقا هى أن تكون فراشة ضيفة هذه الحلقة 
مفاجأة كالهدايا التى تأتى بلا مناسبات سوى لمحبة فى الله وتقدير واعزاز 
فتكون من أثمن وأغلى الهدايا التى لا تنسى 
سعيدة بوجودك جدا يا فراشة .. ولأننا سنتعرف عليك أكثر من خلال هذه الحلقة
رغم أن أفكارك الطيبة وذاتك المعطاءة وأخلاقك الحميدة تشع فى كل مشاركاتك وموضوعاتك
نحن تقريبا نعرفك من زمن ..لأن القلوب على أشكالها تميل .. وعندى بذلك شاهد ودليل

سأتابع اجاباتك بابتسامة دائمة لن تفارق وجهى 

والشكر كل الشكر موصول لبوكى على هذه العناية الفائقة بشخصيات تستحق منا كل التقدير والإحترام 


محبتى

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> أهلا وسهلا يا بوكى بحلقة جديدة جميلة ورائعة لشخصية رائعة
> وهى الأخت العزيزة والخلوقة فراشة
> واثق من أن الحلقة ستكون فى منتهى الجمال
> ومتابع معكما إن شاء الله ومع أعضاء المنتدى هذه الحلقة الجميلة


أهلاً بك يا أحمد منور  :f: 




> *بوكاية** .**.**.
> منورة ومتألقة ماشاء الله عليكى
> كل إختيار بيخلينـــا نترقب أكتر
> للضيف اللى جى
> بشكركـ جدا حبيبتى
> ويارب دايما متألقة ...
> 
> *


ازيك يا لولي منورة يا قمراية  :f: 

ربنا يكرمك يا لولي تسلمي يا حبيبتي




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> بوكي
> اختيارك رائع 
> وأسئلتك كالعادة منتقاة 
> 
> أتابع الموضوع بشغف 
> وكلي ثقة أن الحلقة ستكون بالغة الروعة
> 
> دمتما في أمان الله


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

منور د/ مصطفى  :f: 

الرائع هو تواجدك يا دكتور ..ربنا يخليك ميرسي بجد




> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بشكرك يا بوكى على موضوعاتك المميزة دائما
> تحياتى للجميع_


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ازيك يا ندى منورانا يا قمراية  :f: 

التميز بيكون بتواجدك انت وكل الأعضاء الجمال




> *
> اختى العزيزة بوكى 
> 
> المحاوره الذكية فى اختياراتها لضيوفها 
> 
> وفى اسئلتها الثرية بموضوعاتها الكثيرة والمتشعبه 
> 
> لك خالص تقديرى على مجهودك الاكثر من رائع 
> 
> *



اهلاً بك اسكندراني منور يا فندم  :f: 

ربنا يخليك ده والله كتير عليا ..تسلم يا رب




> والشكر كل الشكر موصول لبوكى على هذه العناية الفائقة بشخصيات تستحق منا كل التقدير والإحترام 
> محبتى


ازيك يا ندى أشرقت الأنور يا جميلة  :f: 

العفو على ايه يا فندم ربنا يقدر الواحد ونعرف نتعرف على جميع الشخصيات هناك

 :f: 
دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> حبيبتي الجميلة ريهام
> 
> في البداية باشكرك على دعوتك الجميلة إللى أسعدتني
> 
> وإن شاء الله اكون ضيفة خفيفة عليكم 
> 
> تصفحت أسئلتك وحقيقي كلها في الصميم وفرصة للفضفضة
> 
> لي عودة للرد إن شاء الله
> ...


منورة فراشة  :f: 

وسعيدة ان الاسئلة عجبتك ومتابعة معك بشغف 

وفي إنتظار فضفضتك الجميلة التي تمتعينا بها دوماً

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## الشاطر حسن

الفراشة .. هكذا أفضل فالاسم يأتي معه أشياء كثيرة وجميلة يستحق أن يعرف بـ  الـ التعريف .
لايأتي على خاطري إلا الدعاء لها بالتوفيق والنجاح وسعادة الدنيا والآخرة . نعم الأخت ونموذج مشرف للمرأة المصرية.
أستمتع بالقراءة الآن كما استمتعت سابقا وكما بإذن الله دائما أتشرف بقراءة المفيد والممتع لها .

----------


## الشاطر حسن

الباشمهندسة الكريمة ريهام جزاكِ الله خيرا وجبر خاطركِ وسدد خطاكِ .
شكر يليق لحضور أنيق دائما مايهدينا كل ماهو جميل . هذا من حسن حظنا بالتأكيد .
بارك الله لكِ وزادكم من فضله

----------


## فراشة

> - "تتملكنا الحيرة .. الخوف من التغيير
> فنقتل مشاعرنا ونخنق أحلامنا حتى لا تعود مرة أخرى
> ثم نتمنى أن ننام طويلا ربما تعاودنا أحلامنا من جديد"
> ما هي أحلام فراشة...وما الشئ الذي تخاف  تغييره؟


أحلا م فراشة اختلفت باختلاف مراحل عمرها
فأحلام الطفلة اختلفت عن احلام المراهقة والشابة 
ثم عن أحلام الزوجة والأم ..كان لي أحلام خاصة يوم كنت بمفردي
تحقق جزء منها ولم يتحقق أجزاء..ولكن المحصلة النهائية حالة رضا والحمد لله
في بعض الأحيان تقفز إلى ذاكرتي أحلام ضاعت في الطريق ..ربما بحكم نشأتي في مجتمع صعيدي
ومثال بسيط لهذه الأحلام نوعية الدراسة التي كنت أتمناها ..طالما تمنيت العمل بمجال الصحافة
وكان هذا هو حلمي منذ طفولتي ..ولكن رفض والدي رحمه الله لإلتحاقي بكلية خارج محافظتي
جعلني أدرس اللغة الإنجليزية وأبتعد نهائيا عن حلمي..وحتى ظروف زواجي وبعدي عن الوطن سنوات 
قضى على اي فرصة عمل بالنسبة لي في هذا المجال
ولكن أبدلني الله سبحانه وتعالى بأجمل حلم تمنيته وهو أن أكون أماً
الحمد لله .. تحولت أحلام عمري كلها إلى رسالة أكرس لها حياتي وانا راضية كل الرضا
تتجسد هذه الرسالة في أسرتي وأولادي .. 
ومع ذلك .. كلما قفزت هذه الأحلام إلى ذاكرتي تمنيت ان أنام كثيرا كي أعيشها لأطول فترة ممكنة

 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

> - اخترِ لنا موضوع لك تعتبيرينه الأقرب إلى قلبك ..ضعي لنا رابطه وحدثينا عن ذكرياتك معه ولماذا هو الأقرب


الموضوع الأقرب إلى قلبي

أنا والحنين نزف مشاعر

فهذا الموضوع أعتبره أنا كل كلمة فيه عبرت عن حالة شعورية مررت بها بكل صدق
ربما في الحاضر وربما في الماضي وعندما قفزت إلى ذاكرتي تعايشتها وعبرت عنها
أنا لست شاعرة ولا أجيد الشعر ولكني ربما حاولت أن أعبر عن هذه المشاعر بكل تلقائية وصدق
لذلك أعتبرها .. أنا
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

> مفاجأة جميلة حقا هى أن تكون فراشة ضيفة هذه الحلقة 
> مفاجأة كالهدايا التى تأتى بلا مناسبات سوى لمحبة فى الله وتقدير واعزاز 
> فتكون من أثمن وأغلى الهدايا التى لا تنسى 
> سعيدة بوجودك جدا يا فراشة .. ولأننا سنتعرف عليك أكثر من خلال هذه الحلقة
> رغم أن أفكارك الطيبة وذاتك المعطاءة وأخلاقك الحميدة تشع فى كل مشاركاتك وموضوعاتك
> نحن تقريبا نعرفك من زمن ..لأن القلوب على أشكالها تميل .. وعندى بذلك شاهد ودليل
> 
> سأتابع اجاباتك بابتسامة دائمة لن تفارق وجهى 
> 
> ...


الرائعة دائما ندى

إن كان هناك هدية حقاً فأنتِ هدية للمنتدى ولنا جميعاً

ويعلم الله كم لكِ من محبة في قلبي ومنزلة وقدر في قلوبنا جميعا

أهلا بكِ ندى .. تشرفني وتسعدني متابعتك

دمتِ في خير وسعادة
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

> الفراشة .. هكذا أفضل فالاسم يأتي معه أشياء كثيرة وجميلة يستحق أن يعرف بـ  الـ التعريف .
> لايأتي على خاطري إلا الدعاء لها بالتوفيق والنجاح وسعادة الدنيا والآخرة . نعم الأخت ونموذج مشرف للمرأة المصرية.
> أستمتع بالقراءة الآن كما استمتعت سابقا وكما بإذن الله دائما أتشرف بقراءة المفيد والممتع لها .


الشااااااطر حسن 
الحمد لله على سلاااااامتك ..منور المنتدى والموضوع 
والله المنتدى كله بيفتقدك وبيشعر بغيابك لأن بصمتك تشهدلك في كل مكان
سعيدة بوجودك وأهلا بك وبمتابعتك .. وماتغبش علشان عندي سوال ولاااااازم تجاوب
دمت في حفظ الله

 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

> - "فمن جعل الدين خصومةً، فقد جعل الدين رأياً، ومن جعل الرأي ديناً فقد صار شارعاً،"
> ما مدى تقارب هذه المقولة بحالنا هذه الأيام؟


هذه المقولة لابن المقفع من كتاب الأدب الصغير والادب الكبير
وأعتقد أنه يعني بها أنه لاجدال في اسس العقيدة ومن يحاول ان يجادل فيها
فقد جعل له فيها رأي خاص فاصبح مشرعاً ولو فعل ذلك فقد خرج على الدين
فيصبح لا دين له .. البعض يحاول هذه الأيام تفسير هذه المقولة بأنها تعني 
وجوب فصل الدين عن السياسة وأنا أعتقد أنه لايمكن فصل الدين عن السياسة
لأن السياسة لا بد لها من دستور والدستور لا بد له من مصدر .. فإذا قبلنا فصل 
الدين عن السياسة فالنقبل عدم جعل الإسلام مصدراُ رئيسيا للتشريع .. وهذا مرفوض
أما إن كان يعني بها البعض عدم إستغلال الدين لتوجيه فكر الشعوب لتحقيق
مكاسب سياسية .. فأنا أتفق معهم 
لي عودة إن شاء الله

 :f2:

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

ازيك يا ريهام ويا مفاجأتك الجميلة بضيوفك واختيارتك الرائعة كشخصكم الرائع 
بإخوة وإخوات اعزاء  فى المنتدى
اهلاً يا فراشة 
متابع معاكم ومستنى الاجابات على الاسئلة النارية دى

----------


## نوورا

*الفراشة الجميلة

سعداء انك ضيفة الحلقة المرة دى لنتعرف أليكِ اكتر واكتر
ومبسوطة انى موجودة معكم ومتابعة للأجابات باذن الله
وعندى أجازة يعنى هتزهقى منى واتمنالك كل الخير 

الاستاذة بوكى
دائما تسعدينا بأختيارك لضيوفك الرائعين
ودائما حضرتك متميزة بكل موضوعاتك*

----------


## فراشة

> ازيك يا ريهام ويا مفاجأتك الجميلة بضيوفك واختيارتك الرائعة كشخصكم الرائع 
> بإخوة وإخوات اعزاء  فى المنتدى
> اهلاً يا فراشة 
> متابع معاكم ومستنى الاجابات على الاسئلة النارية دى


أهلا بك عادل .. منور الموضوع

تسلم على ذوقك وترحيبك الرقيق

هههههه هي فعلا اسئلة نااااااارية

أهلا بك وبمتابعتك 

 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

> *الفراشة الجميلة
> 
> سعداء انك ضيفة الحلقة المرة دى لنتعرف أليكِ اكتر واكتر
> ومبسوطة انى موجودة معكم ومتابعة للأجابات باذن الله
> وعندى أجازة يعنى هتزهقى منى واتمنالك كل الخير 
> 
> الاستاذة بوكى
> دائما تسعدينا بأختيارك لضيوفك الرائعين
> ودائما حضرتك متميزة بكل موضوعاتك*


أهلا نورا
ازيك حبيبتي .. هههههه اوعي تنسيني في ساندوتش من بتوع استاذ نادر
وأنا لما أعمل هابقى ادوقك بتاعتي ههههه وشوفي أنهي الأحلى
شكرا لحضورك وترحيبك الجميل .. سعيدة بوجودك 
وتسعدني أكتر متابعتك .. أهلا بيكي دايما
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

> - "النجاح الزائف المراوغ
> الذي يفترس عمر الإنسان
> فيظل متعطشا للمزيد دون أن يشعر بالارتواء "
> هل يمكننا أن نحيا عمرنا في نجاح زائف دون أن نشعر؟ 
> وكيف في تقديرك نستطيع التمييز بين النجاح الحقيقي والزائف في رحلة حياتنا خاصة وان الكل متعطش؟


أكيد ريهام .. الكثير يعيشون حياتهم في نجاح زائف سواء يدركون ذلك أو لا يدركون
والنجاح الزائف له صور كثيرة
- أصعبها أن يكون مبني على الحرام سواء من بداية التربية ومن الصغر أو من بداية المشوار الخاص
- ان يكون مبني على النفاق أو الرشوة أو عرض بضاعة رخيصه بأسلوب يروج لها أياً كان نوع هذه البضاعة
- أن يكون مبني على سرقة مجهود الغير سواء فكريا أو ماديا ونسبته إلى النفس وتحقيق نجاح أو شهرة من وراء ذلك
وأستغرب كثيرا ممن يسعدون بكلمات المدح والثناء وهم يعلمون جيدا أنهم لا يستحقون هذه الكلمات بل يستحقها غيرهم
- أن يكون هذا النجاح على حساب أشياء أهم في حياة الإنسان مثل حياته الخاصة وعلاقته بأسرته وأبنائه

أما التمييز بين النجاح الزائف والحقيقي .. فالنحاج الحقيقي لا بد أن يكون مبدني على مجهود ذاتي
يشعر فيه الأنسان أنه بذل مايستحق هذا النجاح .. فلا بد من وقفة صادقة مع النفس لتحديد
ماذا نريد وما حد النحاج الذي نريد أن نصل إليه وما الخطوات التي يجب أن نتبعها
وأين نحن من هذا كله وأين أسرتنا وحياتنا الخاصة
فوضع سقف لنجاحنا يجعلنا نسير في خطوات ثابته مقننه لا نستعجل ولا نجور على أحد ولا على أنفسنا
فتحقيق التوازن بين النجاح العملي والشخصي يحتاج لوقفة ولكن على أن تكون في الوقت المناسب
وقبل فوات الأوان .. حتى لا تأتي بعد مرور العمر وفي وقت لا نستطيع فيه تعويض مافاتنا

 :f2:

----------


## عصام كابو

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

إعلامية المنتدى بوكي بوكي ياللي كل الناس بيحبوكي  تنفع اغنية مش كده 

كالعادة موضوع مميز و اسئلة في الصميم يافندم .. اما الاختيار فبرضه كالعادة اكثر من رائع... فراشة المنتدى الرقيقة  
استمتعت جداً بقراءة اجاباتك و حسيت بالصدق و البساطة اللي اكيد بيغلفوا شخصيتك استاذة فراشة
متابع بشغف و في انتظار بقية الردود*

----------


## nova_n

*الفراشة الجميلة

مرحبا بكِ ضيفة غالية علينا جميعا وطبعا مهم
نتعرف عليكِ أكتر وأكتر عن قرب من خلال متابعة الاجابات
موضوع رائع وحضرتك شخصية مميزة وخلوقة وطيبة
وهذا لاحظته من خلال مشاركاتك الكثيرة فى المنتدى ومن خلال الموضوعات
وشكر كبير للأستاذة بوكى
للأستضافة الجميلة والأختيارات الرائعة دائما
وأتمنى النجاح والتوفيق لها دائما

شكرا*

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> ازيك يا ريهام ويا مفاجأتك الجميلة بضيوفك واختيارتك الرائعة كشخصكم الرائع 
> بإخوة وإخوات اعزاء  فى المنتدى



اهلاً يا عادل ازيك منورنا  :f: 
ربنا يخليك الرائع تواجدك يا فندم




> *الاستاذة بوكى
> دائما تسعدينا بأختيارك لضيوفك الرائعين
> ودائما حضرتك متميزة بكل موضوعاتك*



منورة يا نوورا  :f: 
ربنا يكرمك يا قمراية التميز بيكون بتواجدك انت وكل الأعضاء الجمال




> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> إعلامية المنتدى بوكي بوكي ياللي كل الناس بيحبوكي  تنفع اغنية مش كده 
> كالعادة موضوع مميز و اسئلة في الصميم يافندم .. اما الاختيار فبرضه كالعادة اكثر من رائع... فراشة المنتدى الرقيقة *


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
يا اهلا يا اهلا يا عصام
هههههههههه ربنا يخليك إعلامية المنتدى مرة واحدة  :: 




> *وشكر كبير للأستاذة بوكى
> للأستضافة الجميلة والأختيارات الرائعة دائما
> وأتمنى النجاح والتوفيق لها دائما
> شكرا*


منورة نوفا  :f: 
ربنا يكرمك تسلمي يا جميلة 

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## فراشة

> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> إعلامية المنتدى بوكي بوكي ياللي كل الناس بيحبوكي  تنفع اغنية مش كده 
> 
> كالعادة موضوع مميز و اسئلة في الصميم يافندم .. اما الاختيار فبرضه كالعادة اكثر من رائع... فراشة المنتدى الرقيقة  
> استمتعت جداً بقراءة اجاباتك و حسيت بالصدق و البساطة اللي اكيد بيغلفوا شخصيتك استاذة فراشة
> متابع بشغف و في انتظار بقية الردود*


يا هلا بك عصام
حقيقي والله سعيدة بحضورك وترحيبك الرقيق
وسعيدة أكتر إن إجاباتي لاقت قبول
تشرفني متابعتك
أهلا بك دايما
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

> *الفراشة الجميلة
> 
> مرحبا بكِ ضيفة غالية علينا جميعا وطبعا مهم
> نتعرف عليكِ أكتر وأكتر عن قرب من خلال متابعة الاجابات
> موضوع رائع وحضرتك شخصية مميزة وخلوقة وطيبة
> وهذا لاحظته من خلال مشاركاتك الكثيرة فى المنتدى ومن خلال الموضوعات
> وشكر كبير للأستاذة بوكى
> للأستضافة الجميلة والأختيارات الرائعة دائما
> وأتمنى النجاح والتوفيق لها دائما
> ...


أهلا بالرقيقة نوفا
تسلميلي حبيبتي على ذوقك ورقتك
وإنتي شخصية في منتهى الرقة والجمال
ويكفي انك وسط امتحاناتك جاية وداخلة بالترحيب الجميل دا
ربنا يوفقك وينور بصيرتك ونحتفل كلنا بنجاحك إن شاء الله
أهلا بيكي دايما
دمتِ في حفظ الله
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

> - سؤالنا التقليدي خاصة في هذا التوقيت الحرج الذي تمر به البلاد...
> من ستنتخب فراشة في جولة الإعادة...ولماذا؟


هههههه انتي إللى بتتكلمي في السياسة أهوه 
على العموم هجاوب باختصار علشان في ناس مش عاوزة تتكلم في السياسة
بصي ياستي في البداية ماكنتش مقتنعه بأي واحد من الموجودين وكنت ناويه 
عدم المشاركة ولكني مع الوقت اقتنعت بفكر وشخصية حمدين صباحي
وأعتبرته أفضل الخيارات المتاحة رغم عدم قناعتي الكاملة به فأعطيته صوتي
وكلنا تفاجأنا بنتيجة الإنتخابات ووجدنا أنفسنا أمام خيارين أحلاهما مر
ولكن .. - لو كان الخيار بين خلاف في الدم و خلاف في الرأي
- لو كان الخيار بين شخص نعرف تاريخه وعلاقته بالنظام الفاسد وشخص لا نعرف تاريخه 
- لو كان الخيار بين شخص اختياره اعتراف صريح بأننا شعب لانُحكم إلا بالقوة
وبين شخص لا نعرف اسلوبه
- بين شخص إختيارنا له إعتذار عن الثورة وإعتراف بأنها كانت عمل صبياني ندمنا عليه
لأننا إخترنا تلميذ في النظام السابق الفاسد وبين شخص شارك في الثورة هو ومن معه
فمن نختار ريهام؟؟؟؟؟
أعتقد -ورغم مابالإخوان من سلبيات - أن شفيق لو آخر رجل في مصر لن أختاره
ههههه طولت برضه مافيش فايدة

 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

> - لغة الجسد...
> هل تركز فراشة في لغة الجسد لمن يتحاور معها؟ وكيف نطبقها بدون ان نوحي لمن يتحدث معنا اننا نركز في ذلك؟


ههههه حقيقي والله ريهام وأنا صغيرة كنت مهتمة جدا بالموضوع دا طبعا بدون إدراك لمعناه 
وأبعاده .. لكن بشكل تلقائي كنت اتابع والدتي ووالدي رحمه الله أو المدرسين وأخوتي
سواء في نظرة العين أو نبرة الصوت ومنها أعرف حالته 
ههههههه بابا كان له جلسه معينة لما يكون مرهق وجلسه تانية لما يكون زعلان
طبعا دي حالات اتجنب الحديث معه أو طلب اي شئ منه فيها
وكنت افهمه وأفهم ماما من نظرة العين 
مثلا ماما لها نظرة لما يكون عندنا ضيوف أفهم منها بسرعة إني أقوم 
أقدم حاجة ..طبعا انفذ فورا .. دي صورة مبسطة للغة الجسد بنتعامل معها بتلقائية
لما بدأت أقرأ عنها بدأت أهتم بالموضوع أكتر وإهتمامي بملاحظة غيري
بدأ باهتمامي بملاحظة نفسي وتعديل لغة جسدي بقدر الإمكان
مثلا : طريقة سلامي على صديقاتي .. كنت بدون قصد اسلم بطريقة توحي لغيري
بإنطباع يختلف نهائيا عن شخصيتي .. فعدلت من طريقة سلامي وأصبحت أسلم بحميمية
وحرارة في الترحيب حتى لا يُساء فهمي .. فملاحظة لغة الجسد للغير تبدأ بمعرفة معانيها
ثم بملاحظة النفس حتى تصبح سلوكيات تلقائية في النفس 
فتصبح ملاحظتها في الغيرتلقائية وغير واضحة
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

> - ما هي الشخصية التاريخية التي ترينها مثل تعجبي بها اكثر كلما قرأتي عنها؟


لو سمحتم لي أن أختار شخصية نسائية هي نموزج للمرأة المسلمة 

الشرقية التي تحدت المجتمع الذي كان يضع المرأة في الظل 

وينكر عليها حتى حقها في التعليم .. فتعلمت حتى وصلت إلى أعلى الدرجات العلمية

وفي نفس الوقت ظلت محافظة على كيانها كزوجة وأم شرقية مسلمة متمسكة بدينها وبعاداتها وتقاليدها

مدافعة عن حقها كمرأة متمسكة بحقوقها التي منحها لها الإسلام ومطالبة بها

وهي الدكتورة عائشة عبد الرحمن ( بنت الشاطئ)

 :f2:

----------


## الشحرورة

*اهلا بفراشة المنتدى

منورة الموضوع وحاسة انى اعرفك من زمان من طيبتك وصراحتك
بس وماله زيادة الخير خيرين يا قمر وجميل اننا نتعرف عليكِ 
من خلال اجاباتك وحوارك مع المحاورة الجميلة بوكى
تسلمى على الموضوع يا بوكى اللى بيجمعنا كلنا حول المجبة والمودة

مودتى*

----------


## فراشة

> *اهلا بفراشة المنتدى
> 
> منورة الموضوع وحاسة انى اعرفك من زمان من طيبتك وصراحتك
> بس وماله زيادة الخير خيرين يا قمر وجميل اننا نتعرف عليكِ 
> من خلال اجاباتك وحوارك مع المحاورة الجميلة بوكى
> تسلمى على الموضوع يا بوكى اللى بيجمعنا كلنا حول المجبة والمودة
> 
> مودتى*


أهلا بالشاعرة المبدعة الشحرورة
إنتي اللي منورة الدنيا كلها 
وأنا والله أشعر إني أعرفك من أسلوبك الرقيق 
وشخصيتك الجميلة وبساطتك وتلقائيتك
تسعدني متابعتك
دمتِ بخير وسعاده

 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

> - كلمات لمن توجهينها من الأعضاء:
> •    رفقاً بنا
> •    أستمتع دوماً بمشاركتك
> •    أسأت التقدير فعذراً
> •    افتقدكم في المنتدى
> •    مثابرتك دوماً تثير إعجابي
> 
> 
> الف شكر لكِ فراشة على قبولك اللقاء معنا لنتعرف عليكي اكثر
> واترك لكِ المساحة للرد على تساؤلات اللقاء



•    رفقاً بنا

- أوجهها لدكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني لما بيكون موجود
مع كل تقديري واحترامي لفكره وشخصه لكني أختلف معه في اسلوبه في الحوار

•    أستمتع دوماً بمشاركتك

- كتير والله ريهام ولو ذكرت أسماء ممكن أنسى حد
لكني أستمتع دائما بمشاركات اليمامة - أحمد ناصر - ناريمان - الشاطر حسن - زيزو وغيرهم كتيييييير

•    أسأت التقدير فعذراً

آآآآآآآآه .. إنسان كان قمة في الإحترام والخلق
كتب عبارة في مشاركة أسأت فهمها فأرسلت له رسالة أعاتبه 
ولأول مرة في حياتي أعاتب بأسلوب جاف .. وما كان منه إلا أن رد بكل ذوق
فاعتذر إن كنت أسأت فهمه ووضح قصده .. فأعتذرت له عن سوء فهمي وانتهى الموضوع
هذا الإنسان رحل عن عالمنا وكلما تذكرته سألت الله له الرحمه والمغفرة

•    افتقدكم في المنتدى

ناس كتير الحقيقة منهم :
الشاعر الأستاذ وجدي محمود - ليدر - الأستاذ أيمن رشدي وعندليبياته - 
الجميلة أم نوجا(أخت ضابط شرطة)

•    مثابرتك دوماً تثير إعجابي

ابن البلد  - أحمد ناصر

**
حقيقي ريهام أنا اللي باشكرك وسعيدة إني متواجده معاكوا
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

ناخد استراحة لغاية ماأجهز أسئلة الأعضاء
وفيها باهديكي الأغنية دي ريهام
وباهديها لكل المنتدى لأني باحبها جدا
ومش عارفة ليه لما باسمعها باحس بدفئ العلاقات الانسانية بشكل عام

----------


## فراشة

السؤال الأول

د. مصطفى

د. مصطفى أنا هاستغل خبرتك بالمواقف التربوية وهاحكيلك موقف حصل مع بنتي
باختصار شديد وقولي كان مفروض أتصرف إزاي لأني عارفة ان تصرفي كان غلط
رجعت في يوم من المدرسة بتقولي أستاذ العربي جابلي ورقة بنت في إمتحان
وقالي جاوبيلها على سؤال أو اتنين علشان تنجح بس
قلتلها وعملتي إيه قالت أخدت الورقة وجاوبتلها
طبعاً إتضايقت من تصرف الاستاذ وقلتلها تحبي أروح المدرسة وأكلمه؟
قالت لأ خلاص مفيش داعي
بعدها بفترة بسيطة رجعت بتقولي الأستاذ بيقولي تعالي بكرة علشان 
عاوزك تجاوبي (لنفس البنت) وقالها معلش مش بتعرف أي حاجة
وجاوبيلها أي حاجة بس تنجحها
قلتلها أنا ممكن أشتكيه لإدارة المدرسة أو على الأقل أكلمه 
قالتلي لأ .. مش باحب حد ياخد مني موقف أو يعاملني بطريقة مش كويسة
هاروح أجاوبلها وخلاص
حسيت ان موقفي سلبي وغلط لكني أستجبت لرغبتها
إيه رأيك ؟ إيه التصرف السليم في موقف زي كدا
وبدون تصعيد للموضوع؟


****

السؤال الثاني

أ.نادر(اسكندراني)

ههههه برضه هاستغل خبرتك الإدارية وأسألك
- ما الصفات الشخصية للمدير الناجح؟
وما الخطوات العملية التي يجب أن يتبعها ليصبح مديراً ناجحاً؟
وسؤال على هامش الأحداث مع إحترامي لإختيارك
هل مازلت راضي ومقتنع من داخلك عن إختيارك لشفيق  :: ؟

****

السؤال الثالث

 ندى (اليمامة)




> ازيكم 
> 
>  أنا مستغربة !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> آه على طول كدا ..


في أشياء كتير الآن تدعو للإستغراب
ياترى ندى دلوقت مستغربة من إيه؟
فضفضي وإحكيلنا بالتفصيل


*****

السؤال الرابع 

أحمد ناصر




> *إلى متخذى قرار فتح معبر رفح:الله يفتح عليكم


من اتخذوا قرار فتح المعبر هم أنفسهم من اتخذوا قرار إغلاقه
بشكل جزئي الآن بحجة أعمال الصيانه ولأجل غير مسمى

فما تفسيرك للقرارين؟

وعلى هامش الأحداث .. وجه رسالة للشعب المصري كله 


******

السؤال الخامس

ندى الأيام

ياندى غبتي عن المنتدى فترة طويلة ثم عدتي

أحيانا العودة بعد الغياب بيصحبها شعور ببعض الغربة
فهل وصلك هذا الإحساس؟
بعد عودتك .. إيه إللى مفتقداه في المنتدى؟
إيه التغير إللى حصل فيه؟
إيه ملاحظاتك من سلبيات وإيجابيات؟

 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

ناخد إستراحة لغاية ما أجهز باقي الأسئلة
نسمع سوا محمد منير
حدوتة مصرية

----------


## فراشة

السؤال السادس

الشاطر حسن

إخترت عناوين لخواطر لك
ووضعتها في جمل أو أسئلة 
ارجو أن تجيب عليها

يبدو أننا ......
رقم حزين......
إلى نفسي أولاً...... ماذا تقول؟
لا تعود ....... لمن تقولها؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ....... لمن توجهها الآن؟


******

السؤال السابع

ريهام (boukybouky)




> *فلا  يوجد شئ مطلق ..إذاً هل كل الثوابت متغيرة؟؟؟ 
> أعتقد ان تعاملنا معها هو المتغير و المشكلة تكمن في هذا التغير .*


مؤكد تغيرت الكثير من المعاني بداخلنا
فما المعاني التي تغيرت بداخل ريهام سواء بالسلب أو بالإيجاب
وهل إنتِ راضية عن هذا التغير بشكل عام؟ أم تتمني حدوث تغيير آخر
سواء بالعودة إلى الماضي أو بتغير جديد؟

******

السؤال الثامن

عادل الشرقاوي

لو طلبت منك أن تهدي 4 يوتيوبيات متنوعة لأربعة أعضاء في المنتدى

من تهدي ؟ وماذا تهديهم؟

*****

السؤال التاسع

الفنانة الجميلة لولي

بما أنك فنانة المنتدى الأولى

باطلب منك تعبري عن شخصية لولي بتصميم
يكون عندك أو جديد تقوليلنا فيه
هي دي لولي


*****

السؤال العاشر

الشاعرةالمبدعة: الشحرورة

حبيت يكون سؤالي ليكي آخر سؤال علشان نختمها بأبيات من أشعارك
ونترك لكِ حرية الإختيار ..ممكن؟

 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> السؤال الرابع 
> 
> أحمد ناصر
> 
> 
> 
> من اتخذوا قرار فتح المعبر هم أنفسهم من اتخذوا قرار إغلاقه
> بشكل جزئي الآن بحجة أعمال الصيانه ولأجل غير مسمى
> 
> ...


مرحبا يا فراشة
قرأت إجاباتك الجميلة على الأسئلة التى وجهتها لك ريهام
وسعدت كثيرا بإختيارى لتوجيه أحد اسئلتك فى هذا الموضوع
من إتخذوا قرار فتح معبر رفح ثم إتخذوا قرار إغلاقه
هم من ضربوا تعظيم سلام لشهداء 25 يناير ثم أتحفونا بالمزيد من الشهداء بعد أن دهسوهم بالمجنزرات وضربوهم بالعصى على الرؤوس حتى الموت
هم من فاخرونا بإجراء إستفتاء المواد الدستورية ورأينا كيف تم مخالفته بحذافيره
وهم من فاخرونا بإجراء إنتخابات برلمانية نزيهة وها هم يحلون هذا البرلمان
وهم من سيفاخرونا بإجراء إنتخابات رئاسية لرئيس بلا صلاحيات
تفسيرى أنهم هم عصب النظام السابق مكنونا من إزاحة رأس النظام لكنهم إحتلوا مكانه 
ويسيرون على نهجه وربما بما هو أكثر قباحة 

رسالتى للشعب المصرى
أرجوكم أريحونا من هذا النظام فهذه مسئولية مشتركة يجب أن نقوم بها جميعا
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

باشكرك على الفرصة الجميلة دي ريهام
وحقيقي سعيدة بصحبتك
ولغاية ما الأعضاء يتفضلوا بالإجابة
نسمع مع بعض اغنية
اتكلمي لمحمد منير

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> السؤال السادس
> 
> الشاطر حسن
> 
> إخترت عناوين لخواطر لك
> ووضعتها في جمل أو أسئلة 
> ارجو أن تجيب عليها
> 
> يبدو أننا ......
> ...


هههههههههه أسئلة أسئلة .. وأنا اللي بحب أسأل علشان ماتسألش 
الفراشة أولا استمتعنا جميعا بالأسئلة والإجابات هذا من حظنا السعيد أن نكون بين صحبة مثلكم ومثلكن .
وإجابة عامة في البداية عن عموم الخواطر أنها ربما لايخصني كثيرا أبطالها إنما هي حالات أصفها بالجميلة عندما تعلق جملة برأسي أو موقفا يمر حتى لو في فيلم أجنبي  :: 

يبدو أننا لا نحب إلا أنفسنا . 
رقم حزين وصف لحالة حزينة كانت قائمة على التردد. رقم 3 له من المآثر مادعاه لنصب قامته والفخر دائما أحببت أن أريه نقطة ضعفه في شيء ما .

إلى نفسي أولا العمر يمر وعاجلا أو آجلا سنلقى الله فماذا أعددت؟
لاتعود أيها اليأس ولاتعد صديقي الكسل أفسحوا المجال لغيركم رجاءً فلقد هرمنا :: 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ علامة الاستفهام رمز الحيرة والحيرة الآن تقدم مجانا مع كل نفس نتنفسه وفي أمور كثيرة 
أحيانا الحيرة عندما نتأمل ونحاول الإجابة تكون مصدرا من مصادر التعلم الراقي وأحيانا نتوقف عند علامة استفهام واحدة وقتا طويلا من الزمن نفقد اثناءها الكثير .
لكني توقفت عن الاندهاش في زمن أصبحت فيه كل الأمور جائزة.
نسيت أوجهها لأعضاء المنتدى متحيرا من روعتهم حقا.

ومن هنا ومن هذا المنبر أشكر جميع القائمين على هذا البرنامج الشيق وأحب أسمع أغنية  فوت علينا بكرة ياشعب  للمطرب شفيق الصغير.

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ****
> 
> السؤال الثاني
> 
> أ.نادر(اسكندراني)
> 
> ههههه برضه هاستغل خبرتك الإدارية وأسألك
> - ما الصفات الشخصية للمدير الناجح؟
> وما الخطوات العملية التي يجب أن يتبعها ليصبح مديراً ناجحاً؟
> ...


مساء الخير اختى العزيزة فراشة 

اشكرك على اسالتك 

واسمحيلى ارد على سؤالك على هامش الاحداث اولا 

للاسف اختيارى الاساسى فى المرحلة الاولى كان عمرو موسى 

لكن بما ان الاتنين الموجودين حاليا زفت 

يبقى اختار اخف الزفتين 

نعم 

مازالت على قناعة ان الافضل لمصر هو شفيق 

وساعطى صوتى لشفيق 

بس عاوز اقولك ملحوظه على هامش الاحداث 

للاسف 

اننا نمنح الصفات الالهيه على البشر 

ونعمم اراءنا  على جميع البشر 

بمعنى 

ان مؤيدى شفيق ياكدون انه رجل  الهى فوق الخطا  ولم يخطىء ابدااااااااااااااااااا

ونفس الشىء لمؤيدى مرسى ان مرسى رجل الهى لا يخطىء ابدا 

ويبدا التعميم 

كل مؤيدى شفيق خونه  وعبيد وعاوزين ضرب الجزم 

وكل مؤيدى مرسى هم اولياء واتقياء وسوف يحققون شرع الله على الارض  وكأن مصر دوله كافره 

طبعا بمنطق وعقل بسيط جدا ولاى شخص حيقولك ده غلط من الطرفين 

يبقى ايه المعيار اللى نقيس عليه 

ليس الصلاة والزبيبه على الجبين وليست كلمات الحرية والتشدق بها 

حضرتك عارفه وانا عارف ان كل اللى بيتقال ده كذب من الطرفين 

وان بعد انتهاء الانتخابات سيكون لكل منهم مواقف مغايره واتفاقات اخرى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يعنى حتلاقى مرسى بيستقبل السفيرة الامريكيه بالاحضان 

وبيتقبل تهنئة رئيس وزراء اسرائيل ويرد التهنئة بمثلها 

وحتلاقى شفيق  بعد الفوز ولع وحرق حسنى مبارك واهله 

عارفه ليه 

علشان يبقى اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

عارفه الانا 

الذاتيه 

كل شخص حيكون نفسه وحيسعى لنفسه 

ومعاه ايه بقى 

معاه السلطه والكرسى 

يعنى ممكن تلاقى مرسى اتقلب على المرشد وده طبيعى جدااااااااااااااااااااااا

لانه حيلاقى نفسه اكبر 

وحتلاقيه بيضرب الشاطر بالجزمة لانه بيفكره انه الاستبن 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كل شىء وارد ومتغير 

اللى يؤكد على الثبات يبقى هو الغلطان 

عرفتى بقى انا براهن على شفيق ليه 

والان اقولها لحضرتك بصراحه ووضوح وبصوت عالى 

بعد قرار المحكمة الدستورية بحل مجلس الشعب 
(ملحوظة هامشية 
المحكمة استندت على  صحيح القانون ومواده الدستورية ولم تستحدث قوانين من عندها ولم تحكم بمزاج القضاه
علشان اللى بيقولو الحكم باطل 
 )

الان بعد حل مجلس الشعب 

يستوى عندى شفيق ومرسى 

عارفه ليه 

لان الاتنين حيكون مجرد فرد على كرسى الرئاسة 

بدون برلمان اعضاءه موتورين يريدون التكويش والتهليب 

الان يتساوى عندى الاتنين 

لكن افضل شفيق لفرق الخبرات الادارية  فى الحكم 

لذلك سامنح صوتى لشفيق

----------


## اليمامة

> السؤال الثالث
> 
> ندى (اليمامة)
> 
> _
> ازيكم 
> 
> أنا مستغربة !!
> 
> ...


أهلا يا فراشة .. استمتعت باجاباتك المباشرة والطيبة 
وأشكرك جدا على هذا السؤال 
موضوع " أنا مستغربة " ..كان الهدف منه النقد
فكرة النقد فى اطار عفوى وخفيف .. بس الحقيقة انى ماكنتش بستغرب .. كنت بضع فقط نقاط مضيئة على ما يستحق النظر والتعديل 
ولكن فى الواقع يا فراشة وبقولها بحزن مابقيتش استغرب من حاجة 
الإنسان ممكن يراوده شعور الإستغراب الطبيعى دا طالما الدنيا لسه بخير أو يعنى لم يحدث فيها الكثير المتغير والمؤسف 
ولكن الحقيقة ان الدنيا تغيرت .. والناس والمقاييس والمفاهيم 
فأصبح دا العادى .. ومات الشعور الإنسانى الفطرى بالإستغراب 
ودا مؤشر خطير للإستسلام والرضا بالأمر الواقع والسلبية والكسل 
والنفاق والمجاراة على حساب المبدأ و الدين والوطن والإنسان والحق 
كل الحاجات دى بتخالف أصلا المبدأ اللى اتخلقنا علشانه
لما ربنا خلقنا لنعمر لا لنسكت ونساعد على الهدم 
أنا تقريبا فقدت براءة الإستغراب يا فراشة برغم محاولتى للمقاومة والإحتفاظ بالأمل 

أنا بس فعلا اندهشت جدا فى الفترة الأخيرة للتغير الجذرى اللى حصل للشعب المصرى 
او بمعنى أصح فى الوقت الراهن 
الثورة زى ما أظهرت ميزات أظهرت عيوب فظيعة 
انقسام وتشرذم واتهامات وغياب رؤية واضحة وتواكل .. وعدم وجود روح مقاومة قائمة على التبصير والحق
بمعنى انى اكون مستعد للتفاهم ..فقط التفاهم .. ومستعد للإقتناع ان وجدت ما يقنعنى 
صوت العقل غاب وأصبحنا مثل البغبغاوات التى تردد فقط ما يقال 
أصبح لدينا غلظة قلب 
وفيه ناس أحياء كتيرة ماتت فينا  ::(: 


بالمناسبة مداخلة الأستاذ اسكندرانى اعلاه فيها شىء عميق من الحقيقة 
حكم المحكمة الدستورية صحيح ..واللى قرى حيثيات الحكم هايدرك انه صح وفى صالح مرسى كمان 
واتفق فى مداخلته مع ان الرئيس القادم ليست له حتى الآن صلاحيات معروفة لان مفيش دستور ولا اى شىء ..
ولكن اذا كنا لازم نختار .. وبوجه الكلام دا للأستاذ نادر .. فأيهما نختار على أضعف الإحتمالات .. من يقول الله ..أم من يقول الكذب ؟ 
راجع الفيديوهات لشفيق .. واحكم ..اين هى حكمته الادارية ..وسترى بلاهة فى المقابل !
ثم أرجو يا سيدى بعد ذلك ألا يكون كلامى هذا نافذة لأى سوء فهم قد يؤثر فيما بعد فى سير الأخوة بيننا .. لهذه الدرجة أصبحت أخاف !

وأعود أليكِ يا فراشة ..
ما الذى قد يثير الإستغراب فى الحياة؟
لا شىء يا عزيزتى 
ان الحياة كلها معروفة بكل ما تحمل من تناقضات ممكنة 
انها تجربة ممكنة جدا
معروف منتهاها .. وهو الموت 
ما الذى قد يدهشنى أكثر شدة ودهشة من حقيقة الموت ؟
حتى الموت وحقيقته أصبحا ممكنين جدا يا فراشة ولا يثيرا استغرابى واستغراقى فأنا أصدق الموت تماما تماما
انظر للدنيا نظرة مودع
بكل ما تحمله من ثورة ومرسى وشفيق وأطفال وعمل وبيت وزوج ومحبات ومكروهات وضعف وقوة وغرائب واستمساك وطمع واكتفاء وحروب وخيانات واخلاص  ..
اننى اعيش ..وانتظر الموت بسلام 

لا شىء تقريبا سوى محبة الله لنا 
وحكمته القائمة على الحق 
واختباراته التى تراهن على الصبر الجميل
لاشىء يدهشنى سواهم
رحمته بنا مهما كنا وفعلنا 
ومهما كانت النوائب والمصائب والإبتلاء 
ان  رحمة الله شىء مدهش ..مبّصر .. شىء الهى لا ارضى لا قائم على مظالم البشر ولا اطماع ولا اجتهادات ..
ان نصر الله ونجاته الذين يعد بهما عباده دائما هما المكافأة المنتظرة والمدهشة والتى من تيقن حدوثهما وانتظارهما تثيران كل الدهشة والإستغراب .. فما أرحمك وأقربك يا الله !

ما يدهشنى يا فراشة وردة .. فراشة ..قطعة حجر ..غصن ..ورقة شجر ..قطرة ماء 
ان الوردة شىء مدهش لا يصدقه عقل 
انظرى للوردة أو لقطرة الماء وستندهشى جدا .. لن تصدقى 
لن تصدقى هذا الجمال .. 
هذا الورد المترامى امام عيوننا كشىء عادى جدا وبسيط ومعروف نلقاه كل يوم فى الغداة والعشى
انه مدهش جدا ويثير الإستغراب الشديد
بل ان هذه المخلوقات الربانية تكاد تكون اكثر شىء مدهش تقريبا فى الحياة 
ان ابسط الأشياء هى أجملها هى التى لا تصدق

أما فى عالم البشر والدنيا فلم يعد يثيرنى شىء تقريبا 

أطلت عليك عزيزتى ولكن لاحظى لفظتك فى السؤال " بالتفصيل " وقد قررت ألا ارد لك طلبا  :: 

وأخيرا .. تقبلى منى كل الشكر والإحترام والتقدير 

 :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

أنا جيت وأخيرا هههههههه

أكتر حاجه عجباني بعض الموضوع طبعا والضيفة اكيد 
وختيارات بوكي المعتادة المميزة وقرائتها للعضو ومواضيعه وأختيار الأسئلة المناسبة

هي أختيار الفراشة للأسئلة المناسبة لباقي الأعضاء

لقاء جميل ورائع بكمل قرائه فيه 

أتخضيت من سؤال الفراشة لندى ليه مستغربة وبالتفصيل
 :4: 

أهي اليمامة لم ترفض لك طلبا ههههههه  كتبت لك سبع صفح إستغراب هههههههه  أكيد أي حد عنده الكمية دي من الإستغراب لازم يكون حالته كده 
 :: 


سعدت بالموضوع وبتواجدكم مجتمعين على الخير دائما

 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## فراشة

> مرحبا يا فراشة
> قرأت إجاباتك الجميلة على الأسئلة التى وجهتها لك ريهام
> وسعدت كثيرا بإختيارى لتوجيه أحد اسئلتك فى هذا الموضوع
> من إتخذوا قرار فتح معبر رفح ثم إتخذوا قرار إغلاقه
> هم من ضربوا تعظيم سلام لشهداء 25 يناير ثم أتحفونا بالمزيد من الشهداء بعد أن دهسوهم بالمجنزرات وضربوهم بالعصى على الرؤوس حتى الموت
> هم من فاخرونا بإجراء إستفتاء المواد الدستورية ورأينا كيف تم مخالفته بحذافيره
> وهم من فاخرونا بإجراء إنتخابات برلمانية نزيهة وها هم يحلون هذا البرلمان
> وهم من سيفاخرونا بإجراء إنتخابات رئاسية لرئيس بلا صلاحيات
> تفسيرى أنهم هم عصب النظام السابق مكنونا من إزاحة رأس النظام لكنهم إحتلوا مكانه 
> ...


أهلا بك أحمد 
أشكرك لسرعة استجابتك وبالتأكيد طرح سؤال عليك 
وتواجدك للإجابة عنه شرف لي أنا..
إجابتك كنت اتوقعها أحمد ولكني اعتبرتها رسالة 
لكل من تغاضى أو أغمض عينه أمام كل هذه الجرائم 
بعد أن سقط القناع وكشروا عن أنيابهم
انا كنت واحده ممن خُدٍعوا ولكن تمثيلية ترشيح عمر سليمان
ثم استبعاده ومعه حازم ابو اسماعيل.. ثم محاكمة مبارك واعوانه
ثم قانون الطوارئ الجديد وحل مجلس الشعب كلها أكدت لي
أننا نشاهد مسرحية هابطة نهايتها محددة ومحسومة..
أتمنى أن تصل رسالتك لأكبر عدد ممكن حتى لا يشاركوا في هذه المسرحية
أشكرك أحمد وشرفني حضورك .. لك خالص تقديري
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

> هههههههههه أسئلة أسئلة .. وأنا اللي بحب أسأل علشان ماتسألش 
> الفراشة أولا استمتعنا جميعا بالأسئلة والإجابات هذا من حظنا السعيد أن نكون بين صحبة مثلكم ومثلكن .
> وإجابة عامة في البداية عن عموم الخواطر أنها ربما لايخصني كثيرا أبطالها إنما هي حالات أصفها بالجميلة عندما تعلق جملة برأسي أو موقفا يمر حتى لو في فيلم أجنبي 
> 
> يبدو أننا لا نحب إلا أنفسنا . 
> رقم حزين وصف لحالة حزينة كانت قائمة على التردد. رقم 3 له من المآثر مادعاه لنصب قامته والفخر دائما أحببت أن أريه نقطة ضعفه في شيء ما .
> 
> إلى نفسي أولا العمر يمر وعاجلا أو آجلا سنلقى الله فماذا أعددت؟
> لاتعود أيها اليأس ولاتعد صديقي الكسل أفسحوا المجال لغيركم رجاءً فلقد هرمنا
> ...


الشاطر حسن .. ههههه أهلا بك نسألك مرة من نفسنا
إجاباتك تعبر عن نظرة فلسفية عميقة جدا للحياه فكل مابداخلك من 
حيرة وتساؤلات وهموم مع إرادة وعزيمة ورغبة أكيده في الخروج من هذه الحلالة
بامل جديد وحلم جديد .. مع ثقة وإيمان بالله ويقين بأن للطريق نهاية فلا بد من التزود لها
أما أغنية فوت علينا بكرة ياشعب ..أسمعها معاك وهي بتنتمي للاغاني الشعبية الهابطة
ولكن كتير من الشعب للأسف إختارها .. خساااااارة
أشكرك لسرعة استجابتك ولردودك الجميلة .. لك خالص تقديري

 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

> مساء الخير اختى العزيزة فراشة 
> 
> اشكرك على اسالتك 
> 
> واسمحيلى ارد على سؤالك على هامش الاحداث اولا 
> 
> للاسف اختيارى الاساسى فى المرحلة الاولى كان عمرو موسى 
> 
> لكن بما ان الاتنين الموجودين حاليا زفت 
> ...


أهلا بك ا.نادر مساء النور
اشكرك لسرعة استجابتك وسعة صدرك
احترم وجهة نظرك وتحليلك للموقف وأثق أنك ستتقبل الاختلاف في الرأي
أنا مثلك لم أعطِ أحد منهم في المرحلة الأولى
ووجدت نفسي أمام خيارين أحلاهما مر
ولكني وضعتهما في كفتي ميزان وقارنت بينها 
أحدهما ينتمي إلى المؤسسة العسكرية - إلى النظام السابق بكل فساده 
مسنود من الجيش والداخلية - يُحل مجلس الشعب ويُعطل الدستور وتُجهز الدولة لإستقباله كرئيس ديكتاتوري
نعلم ان اختياره عودة لنظام فاسد بما فيه من إعلام وتعليم وتغييب للشعب وأزمات مفتعلة ومخدرات
وعودة لممارسات الشرطة وأُضيف إليها الجيش .. 
رئيس جاء بصوتنا أو بعدمه لأن المؤسسة العسكرية لن تتنازل عن السلطة
وإعطائه صوتنا اعتراف صريح برضانا عن كل هذا التجاوز وموافقتنا على الحكم الديكتاتوري
أي اننا أمام مرشح نحن على يقين انه فاسد وينتمي لنظام فاسد أي انه لا يوجد احتمالين
وفي المقابل أمامنا مرشح على الأقل ليس له هذا التاريخ الأسود ويوجد أمامنا احتمالين
الفشل والنجاح .. الفساد والإصلاح .. فمن نختار؟؟
فعلينا أن نختار بين أقل الشرين
أ. نادر يمكن تكون صح ويمكن أكون صح 
رجااااااااااااء فكر تاني وشاهد بعض مقاطع الفيديو في قاعة المناقشات
يمكن تغير رأيك   :: 

ههههه في إنتظار عودتك لتكملة الإجابة
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

> أهلا يا فراشة .. استمتعت باجاباتك المباشرة والطيبة 
> وأشكرك جدا على هذا السؤال 
> موضوع " أنا مستغربة " ..كان الهدف منه النقد
> فكرة النقد فى اطار عفوى وخفيف .. بس الحقيقة انى ماكنتش بستغرب .. كنت بضع فقط نقاط مضيئة على ما يستحق النظر والتعديل 
> ولكن فى الواقع يا فراشة وبقولها بحزن مابقيتش استغرب من حاجة 
> الإنسان ممكن يراوده شعور الإستغراب الطبيعى دا طالما الدنيا لسه بخير أو يعنى لم يحدث فيها الكثير المتغير والمؤسف 
> ولكن الحقيقة ان الدنيا تغيرت .. والناس والمقاييس والمفاهيم 
> فأصبح دا العادى .. ومات الشعور الإنسانى الفطرى بالإستغراب 
> ودا مؤشر خطير للإستسلام والرضا بالأمر الواقع والسلبية والكسل 
> ...


أهلا ياندى .. حقيقي سعيده بحضورك وفضفضتك وأنا كنت قاصدة إنك تتكلمي
لأني شاعرة بيكي وعارفة ان بداخلك الكثير وأحيانا يرضينا مجرد ان نتكلم ونخرج بعض مابداخلنا
إجابتك شملت كل الجوانب الإنسانية أو التي من المفترض ان تهم كل من بداخله (إنسان)
للأسف لم أستطع أن أفقد براءة الإستغراب حتى الآن وأقف كثيرا في حالة صمت وذهول
أمام مواقف وردود أفعال لا أجد لها مبررا او تفسيرا
المبدأ الذي خُلقنا من أجله وهو إعمار الأرض تاه بين مانعيشه من أزمات
فقد أصبح المبدأ السائد الآن الركض خلف لقمة العيش او الوقوف في الطوابير
أو كيف نواجه الأزمات .. دوامة أو طاحونة وضعونا فيها ولا يريدون لنا الخروج منها حتى لا ننشغل بغيرها
أذهلني وصدمني أيضا موقف الشعب المصري وكأنه منوم مغناطيسيا
كيف وبهذه السهولة يفرط في مكتسباته ويعود بنا إلى المربع صفر وأرى أننا سنعود (تحت الصفر)
وأندهش ايضا كيف سيحلف الرئيس القسم بأنه سيحترم الدستور هههههه هو فين الدستور إللى هايقسم على احترامه
صدقيني ياندى كل إللى خايفة منه إن الرئيس القادم وإللى محسومه النتيجة لصالحه يكون غضب من ربنا علينا
لأننا لا نستحق أفضل منه .. دا كل اللي مخوفني .. أما أستاذ نادر ففكره وسعة صدره أكبر من أن يغضب من رأيك
أجمل مافي كلامك ندى فلسفتك الجميلة وهروبك إلى الله ورحمته وإلى التأمل في جمال مخلوقاته
وعظمته وقدرته في خلقه .. مما يعمق إيمانك به ويزيدك سكينة وطمأنينة
الحبيبة ندى .. سعدت بحضورك وبفلسفتك الراقية وبإيمانك العميق والقوي وثقتك بالله عز وجل
لكِ خالص شكري وتقديري

 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

> أنا جيت وأخيرا هههههههه
> 
> أكتر حاجه عجباني بعض الموضوع طبعا والضيفة اكيد 
> وختيارات بوكي المعتادة المميزة وقرائتها للعضو ومواضيعه وأختيار الأسئلة المناسبة
> 
> هي أختيار الفراشة للأسئلة المناسبة لباقي الأعضاء
> 
> لقاء جميل ورائع بكمل قرائه فيه 
> 
> ...


يا هلا ومرحبا .. أهلا بك أحمد أنت تنور في أي وقت
أشكرك لحضورك الجميل .. ههههههه أنا كنت قاصدة أنكش ندى علشان عاوزاها تتكلم
وأديك شفت قد ايه كلامها تلقائي وطالع من قلبها
حقيقي أنا إللي سعيدة بحضورك 
وياااارب دايما متجمعين على الخير
دمت في حفظ الله


 :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

> بالمناسبة مداخلة الأستاذ اسكندرانى اعلاه فيها شىء عميق من الحقيقة 
> حكم المحكمة الدستورية صحيح ..واللى قرى حيثيات الحكم هايدرك انه صح وفى صالح مرسى كمان 
> واتفق فى مداخلته مع ان الرئيس القادم ليست له حتى الآن صلاحيات معروفة لان مفيش دستور ولا اى شىء ..
> ولكن اذا كنا لازم نختار .. وبوجه الكلام دا للأستاذ نادر .. فأيهما نختار على أضعف الإحتمالات .. من يقول الله ..أم من يقول الكذب ؟ 
> راجع الفيديوهات لشفيق .. واحكم ..اين هى حكمته الادارية ..وسترى بلاهة فى المقابل !
> ثم أرجو يا سيدى بعد ذلك ألا يكون كلامى هذا نافذة لأى سوء فهم قد يؤثر فيما بعد فى سير الأخوة بيننا .. لهذه الدرجة أصبحت أخاف !


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اختى العزيزة اليمامه 

شفتى وصلنا لفين 

لمجر الراى نخاف ان نخسر الاصدقاء 

نخاف حتى ان نقول اراءنا 

انا زيك  وعلشان كده لا تجدين اشارك كثيرا فى قاعة المناقشات   او القاعة السياسية 

المهم 

انا لا ازعل ابدا ولا اغضب من الاختلاف 

ولحضرتك مكانه محترمه عندى تسمح بكثيييييييييييييييييير من الاختلاف 

حاقول لك حاجة بسيطه  قوى 

زى ما فى فيديوهات على شفيق 

فى ايضا فيديوهات على مرسى والاخوان 

انا بس عاوز اسألك سؤال واجابته منك تحل كثيرا من الغاز

هل حضرتك راضيه عن اداء الاسلاميين خلال العام ونصف الماضى 

هل راضيه عن اداء مجلس الشعب 

بس ارجوك متقوليش المجلس العسكرى مكنش بينفذ وبيضع العراقيل 

عارفه ليه حاقولك متقوليش كده 

لانى ببساطه حاقولك اللى عاوز يمارس السياسه يجب ان يكون محنك وعلى درايه بطرقها وشعابها 

والا تبقى مصيبه لما يقود اصلا البلد بتصرفات حمقاء 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يعنى تخيلى لحد النهارده الصبح الكتاتنى والعريان بيقولو ان مجلس الشعب لم يحل 

وانه قرار سياسى 

حاقولك هو مين اصلا اللى وضع القانون وضغط على المجلس العسكرى علشان يطلع بالشكل ده 

علشان يبقى فى صالحهم 

معلش اختى العزيزة يمامه 

انا لا احكم على مرسى 

بلا اقدره كمهندس واستاذ جامعه ولى اصدقاء زمالوه فى امريكا ويشهدوا له بالعلم والاحترام 

انا احكم على سلوك الاخوان 

انا رافض مرسى لانه مرشح الاخوان 

وحاسال حضرتك سؤال بسيط قوى 

وانا عارف ان حضرتك حتبحثى عن اجابته قبل الرد 

اين فى اكبر واعتى ديمقراطيات العالم 

العسكريين ليس لهم دور اساسى بل والمحركين الفعليين لكل السياسيين 

واضربيلى مثل فى امريكا وبريطانيا وفرنسا والمانيا 

هل العسكريين فى هذه الدول ليس لهم راى ولا قرار ولا دور 


طيب اسال حضرتك سؤال تانى وعارف ان اجابته حاضره عندك 

تركيا اللى الجميع ينادى بان نكون مثلها 

ماهو حجم دور العسكر فيها 

هل زوجة اردغان تستطيع ان تجلس بجواره على منصه وهى محجبه 

اين تتعلم بناته 

بل اين فى تركيا موظفه او طالبه  تلبس الحجاب 

اهم مبدا من مبادى السياسه 

هو فن المستطاع 

حينما نمارس سياسه يجب  نمارسها بالبلدى كده 

الشاطرة تغزل برجل حمار 

يعنى منقولش المجلس العسكرى والحكومة والا ...والا... والا....

اما نستطيع او لا نستطيع 

اختى العزيزة يمامه 

سعيد بالخلاف معك 

لانى اعلم انه خلاف يحيطه قدر كبير من الموده والتقدير والاحترام 

لك منى خالص تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أهلا بك ا.نادر مساء النور
> اشكرك لسرعة استجابتك وسعة صدرك
> احترم وجهة نظرك وتحليلك للموقف وأثق أنك ستتقبل الاختلاف في الرأي
> أنا مثلك لم أعطِ أحد منهم في المرحلة الأولى
> ووجدت نفسي أمام خيارين أحلاهما مر
> ولكني وضعتهما في كفتي ميزان وقارنت بينها 
> أحدهما ينتمي إلى المؤسسة العسكرية - إلى النظام السابق بكل فساده 
> مسنود من الجيش والداخلية - يُحل مجلس الشعب ويُعطل الدستور وتُجهز الدولة لإستقباله كرئيس ديكتاتوري
> نعلم ان اختياره عودة لنظام فاسد بما فيه من إعلام وتعليم وتغييب للشعب وأزمات مفتعلة ومخدرات
> ...


ايه دا كله يا استاذة فراشة 

مين اللى قال لحضرتك كل ده 

مسنود من الجيش والداخلية 
 يُحل مجلس الشعب
 ويُعطل الدستور
 وتُجهز الدولة لإستقباله كرئيس ديكتاتوري
نعلم ان اختياره عودة لنظام فاسد 
بما فيه من إعلام وتعليم وتغييب للشعب وأزمات مفتعلة ومخدرات
وعودة لممارسات الشرطة وأُضيف إليها الجيش .. 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

سالت امبارح صديق سلفى  ومن علماء السلفيه 

اذا كان امامك خيارين 

ان ياتى ضابط مباحث القسم ويسألك انت مين وفين وبطاقتك وامشى وغور 

او 

ياتى بلطجى ويقولك انت مين وفين ورايح فين وطلع اللى فى جيبك  وامشى غور

تختار مين 

رد بل تردد اختار الظابط طبعا 

هو مين اللى حل مجلس الشعب 

وسؤالى عاوز اجابة علميه قانونيه لانى اعرف انك لك خلفيه قانونيه 

هل حل مجلس الشعب تم باجراء قانونى صحيح وسليم من ناحية المواد القانونيه ومستوفى الاجراءات الازمة 

ولا طلع قرار بحله 

وقبل ده وغلاوة ولادك 

انتى تفتخرى بمجلس الشعب ده اللى تفرغ لقانون سن الزواج وعودة الختان ومضاجعة الزوجة الميته 

بصراحه 

دا مش مجلس يتحل بحكم القانون 

دا اصلا يمحى وجوده من تاريخ مصر 

وهل تظنى حضرتك ان الميت يعود تانى 

النظام السابق مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات

شفيق او مرسى بعد حل مجلس الشعب 

حيكم باسمه وتاريخه ومستقبله 

سلوكيات البشر بتختلف يا استاذة فراشة 

بتختلف باختلاف الزمان والمكان والدوافع 

تفتكرى شفيق حاليا بيفكر فى حسنى مبارك 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا طيبه 

طيب اسألك سؤال بسيط 

بحكم علاقاتك واللى بتسمعيه من اهلك وجيرانك ومن حولك 

كم مرة سمعتى ان مكان ما  فيه 10 زملاء حلوين وجدعالن وايدهم فى ايد بعض وقلبهم على بعض 

وفجاه لاى ظروف 

واحد منهم اصبح هو المدير عليهم 

منتظر رايك بحكم تجاربك انتى هل حدث تغير 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


تفتكرى شفيق 

حيفكر فى حسنى مبارك 

ولا حتى فى طنطاوى اللى انتى بتقولى ساعده ومهد له الطريق 

تفتكرى شفيق حيجيب مين وزير داخليه 

وحيعين مين مدير مخابرات 

وحيعين مين رئيس وزارء

وقتها يا فراشة 

شفيق حيفكر فى شفيق 

حيبقى انا شفيق رئيس الجمهورية 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

دا اذا ممحاش تاريخ كل اللى قبله 

يعنى مبارك اللى كان بيقف ادامه زنهار لما حسنى كان بيمر على سلاح الطيران او المطار 

حيعمل ايه فى طنطاوى اللى كان بيديله جزاء ولا ارنيك ولا يطلعه مامورية غصب عنه 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انسى شفيق اللى شفتيه ريس وزاره 

انسى شفيق اللى علاء الاسوانى عمل عليه اسد 

انسى شفيق اللى محمود سعد بياكل عليه عيش 

حتشوفى شفيق تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


معلش يا شفيق متخدش على كلام فراشه 


انا حافهمها بالراحه 

متقلش يا باشا احنا اسفين 

كله هنا متظبط 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لمى الدور بقى يا فراشه وهاتى الفيديوهات التانيه 

واحفظى نشيد اخترناك اختارناك وكلنا ياشفيق وراك

----------


## فراشة

> ايه دا كله يا استاذة فراشة 
> 
> مين اللى قال لحضرتك كل ده 
> 
> مسنود من الجيش والداخلية 
>  يُحل مجلس الشعب
>  ويُعطل الدستور
>  وتُجهز الدولة لإستقباله كرئيس ديكتاتوري
> نعلم ان اختياره عودة لنظام فاسد 
> ...





> ايه دا كله يا استاذة فراشة 
> 
> مين اللى قال لحضرتك كل ده 
> 
> مسنود من الجيش والداخلية 
>  يُحل مجلس الشعب
>  ويُعطل الدستور
>  وتُجهز الدولة لإستقباله كرئيس ديكتاتوري
> نعلم ان اختياره عودة لنظام فاسد 
> ...


هههههه شكلنا كدا هانلم الدور ونغني اخترناك اختارناك
ياأ. ستاذ نادر هو شفيق مش مرشح عسكري؟يبقى الطبيعي إن الجيش يدعمه
ومعاه ومعاه الشرطة وبما انه من النظام السابق يبقى لازم اعضاء الحزب المنحل والفلول يدعموه
واتمنى تكون شفت صورة الشيك إللى من زوجة أحمد عز له للحملة الانتخابية
المثل اللي ضربته مش منطقي لانك بتعتبر شفيق الضابط ومرسي البلطجي ودي مقارنة غير منصفة
مجلس الشعب تعرض لحملة تشوية ومن ضمنها الموضوعات إللى بتقولها وخاصتاً قانون المضاجعة
لانها ليس لها اساس من الصحة
مجلس الشعب في خلال 120 يوم اصدر 16 قانون منها قانون زيادة تعويض اسر الشهداء وتثبيت أكثر من 500ألف عامل مؤقت
وتعديل بقانون لجعل الثانوية العامة سنة واحده وتعديل بقانون إلغاء محاكمة المدنيين أمام محاكم عسكرية وتعديل بقانون 
لنظام التأمين الصحي للأطفال دون سن المدرسةواعتماد مشروع الجسر البري على خليج العقبة وغيرها من القوانين 
هل ذكر الإعلام هذه القوانين ؟ أم كان كل الهدف التشويه والإساءة؟
ولو افترضت معك أن مرسي ينتمي لحزب فشل في 120 يوم وفي ظل ظروف سيئة تمر بها البلد
وشفيق ينتمي لنظام فاسد لمدة 30 سنه .. من نختار؟
أ. نادر .. فشلت الثورة الرومانية بعد سنه ونصف وعاد الشعب لاختيار نائب الرئيس تاوشيسكو
فانتقم من الثوار اعتقالات واغتيالات ومحاكمات عسكرية 
والثورة الأوكرانية نفس الشئ انتهت بعودة النظام القديم 
وما اتبعوه معنا من اعمال البلطجة والفوضى
وانعدام الأمن وافتعال الأزمات جعل الكثيرين يترحمون على النظام القديم
ويرون في امتداده طوق نجاه من هذه الأزمات ..نجحوا في ادخال هذا الشعور على الكثيرين
وللأسف فشل الكثيرون في مقاومته وفهم عمقه ومغزاه فاستسلموا له
هههههه على العموم خلاص الموضوع فلت من إيدنا .. كل إللى بإيدنا اننا ندعي ربنا انه 
يصلح شأننا ويولي علينا من يخشاه فينا
كل الشكر والتقدير لحضورك وكل الإحترام لرايك .. وفي انتظار اجابة باقي السؤال

 :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



بداية انا بشكرك جداً جداً فراشة على اللقاء الجميل ده  :f: 

الحقيقة إجاباتك كلها رائعة وممتعة فعلاً  :y: 

وأسئلتك للأعضاء فوق الوصف بجد ما شاء الله عليكي

لي عودة للرد على السؤال ولكن وجب الشكر الآن لأنك بجد إنسانة جميلة

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## اسكندرانى

> هههههه شكلنا كدا هانلم الدور ونغني اخترناك اختارناك
> ياأ. ستاذ نادر هو شفيق مش مرشح عسكري؟يبقى الطبيعي إن الجيش يدعمه
> ومعاه ومعاه الشرطة وبما انه من النظام السابق يبقى لازم اعضاء الحزب المنحل والفلول يدعموه
> واتمنى تكون شفت صورة الشيك إللى من زوجة أحمد عز له للحملة الانتخابية
> المثل اللي ضربته مش منطقي لانك بتعتبر شفيق الضابط ومرسي البلطجي ودي مقارنة غير منصفة
> مجلس الشعب تعرض لحملة تشوية ومن ضمنها الموضوعات إللى بتقولها وخاصتاً قانون المضاجعة
> لانها ليس لها اساس من الصحة
> مجلس الشعب في خلال 120 يوم اصدر 16 قانون منها قانون زيادة تعويض اسر الشهداء وتثبيت أكثر من 500ألف عامل مؤقت
> وتعديل بقانون لجعل الثانوية العامة سنة واحده وتعديل بقانون إلغاء محاكمة المدنيين أمام محاكم عسكرية وتعديل بقانون 
> ...


خلاص بقى يافراشة 

مش عاوزين نتكلم فى السياسة 

هو الموضوع ده موضوع فى قاعة التعارف ولا السياسة 

الكلام فى السياسة مش هنا يبقى هناك 

بالتوفيق يا مرسى 

دا انا من يوم ما سجلت فى المنتدى وبقول مفيش رئيس ينفع لمصر الا مرسى 


مش عارف انتتى بتدخلينا فى موضوعات محسومه ليه 

دا مفيش الا مرسى 

مرســــــــــــــــــى مرســــــــــــــــــــــى 

هــــــــــــــوووو   هـــــــــــــــــــوووو

----------


## فراشة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> 
> بداية انا بشكرك جداً جداً فراشة على اللقاء الجميل ده 
> 
> الحقيقة إجاباتك كلها رائعة وممتعة فعلاً 
> 
> وأسئلتك للأعضاء فوق الوصف بجد ما شاء الله عليكي
> ...


تسلميلي حبيبتي أنا إللى باشكرك إنك أتحتي لي اللقاء الجميل دا
بجد مستمتعة جدا بصحبتك وبصحبة كل الأعضاء 
في إنتظار عودتك ..
دمتِ بخير وسعادة
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

> خلاص بقى يافراشة 
> 
> مش عاوزين نتكلم فى السياسة 
> 
> هو الموضوع ده موضوع فى قاعة التعارف ولا السياسة 
> 
> الكلام فى السياسة مش هنا يبقى هناك 
> 
> بالتوفيق يا مرسى 
> ...




ههههههه عندك حق أ. نادر بلاها سياسة
أنا مش هاصدق غير لما يعلنوا رسمي لأن المفاجآت وارده
المهم ان ربنا يجعل فيه الخير
ههههه وبرضه لسه ماجاوبتش على باقي السؤال
في انتظار عودتك
 :f2:

----------


## drmustafa

> السؤال الأول
> 
> د. مصطفى
> 
> د. مصطفى أنا هاستغل خبرتك بالمواقف التربوية وهاحكيلك موقف حصل مع بنتي
> باختصار شديد وقولي كان مفروض أتصرف إزاي لأني عارفة ان تصرفي كان غلط
> رجعت في يوم من المدرسة بتقولي أستاذ العربي جابلي ورقة بنت في إمتحان
> وقالي جاوبيلها على سؤال أو اتنين علشان تنجح بس
> قلتلها وعملتي إيه قالت أخدت الورقة وجاوبتلها
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أهلا بك فراشة
بداية أدين لك بكثير من الشكر على سؤالك هذا الذي أخرجني من فترة صمت اختياري نتيجة تحول أي نقاش إلى نقاش سياسي أصبحت أخشى معه توتر العلاقة مع الأصدقاء الأعزاء أو فقدان بعضهم فآثرت الصمت .... ، وشكر آخر على إشارتك الذكية لموضوع مواقف تربوية الذي لم يكتمل حتى الآن .... 
على هامش الإجابة وقبل أن أجيب على تساؤلك يهمني أن أشير إلى أن اهتمامي بالتربية ليس بناتج عن دراسة أكاديمية .. فتخصصي الأكاديمي بعيد تماماً عن التربية ... ولكن اهتمامي بالتربية نتج عن عملي التطوعي لفترة طويلة في مجال يتعلق بتربية النشء عن طريق الأنشطة فاهتممت كثيرا بدراسة كل مايتعلق بأصول التربية وعلم نفس النمو وعلم النفس التربوي كدراسات حرة ... وازداد هذا الاهتمام منذ أن أصبحت مكلفا في هذا العمل التطوعي بتدريب من يقومون على تربية النشء.
نأتي للموقف الذي ذكرتيه وهو للحق من أصعب المواقف  التي يمكن أن تقابلنا لتداخل معطيات كثيرة فيه .. الخوف على الابنة من معاملة المدرس إذا رفضت .. الرغبة في غرس المبادئ والأسس الأخلاقية لدى الابنة ... كيفية التدخل دون تصعيد الموضوع والحفاظ على سلام الابنة النفسي ... هل يمكن أن تطبق هنا قاعدة دفع الضرر مقدم على جلب المنفعة باعتبار أن هناك ضرراً سيعود على الابنة من معاملة المدرس إذا رفضت ذلك .. أو إذا تدخلت الأم ....
في الواقع – في رأيي الشخصي – أن هناك مبدأ هام هنا يجب المحافظ عليه وهو عدم الغش وقول رسولنا الكريم عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام (من غشنا فليس منا) وفي ضوء المحافظة على هذا المبدأ .. والذي أرى أن الابنة مقتنعة به تماماً وإلا ما أتت وحكت ماحدث .. كان يجب علينا إقناعها من المرة الأولى أن ماحدث هو خطأ وأنها يجب ألا تفعل ذلك .. وإقناعها بالذهاب إلى المدرس والتحدث معه حتى لايتكرر هذا الأمر ... وأعتقد أن هذا و حدث ماكان ليغير من معاملته مع الطفلة .. وأن هذه النوعية من المدرسين كل ماستفعله هو البحث عن طفلة أخرى تقوم بالمهمة وأعتقد أنه سيخشى أن يسئ معاملة الابنة خوفاً من أن تفضحه.. إذا تم هذا من المرة الأولى اعتقد ماكنا سنصل للمحاولة الثانية 
يهمني أن أشير هنا إلى أن هذا الموقف يشير بقوة إلى أهمية إصلاح منظومة التعليم ككل ... يجب أن يكون هناك معلم معد أكاديميا ونفسياً .. يحصل على حقه المادي ولايحتاج إلى الدروس الخصوصية التي قد تكون سبباً مباشراً في مثل هذا الموقف.. يجب ، تكون المناهج مناسبة للمرحلة السنية .. وغير ذلك كثير

أشكرك مرة أخرى فراشة ... وأرجو أن تسمحي لي بنقل هذا الموقف وتعليقي عليه إلى موضوع مواقف تربوية حيث سيتم التعليق على هذا الموضوع بالكامل من قبل عضوة عزيزة علينا حاصلة على الدكتوراه في التربية لينتهي بتعليق أكاديمي يضيف إلى خبراتنا العملية في التربية

شكرا فراشة 
دمت بخير

----------


## loly_h

> السؤال التاسع
> 
> الفنانة الجميلة لولي
> 
> بما أنك فنانة المنتدى الأولى
> 
> باطلب منك تعبري عن شخصية لولي بتصميم
> يكون عندك أو جديد تقوليلنا فيه
> هي دي لولي



يااااه على السؤال
 :: 
جميل أوى 
ومتخيلتش إنى ممكن اتسأل السؤال ده 
عمومـــا فراشة
الصورة دى بالفعل بتعبر عنى 



أحس إن عندى نفس قدرته على رسم الحلم
ومنها كان التصميم ده




إستمتعت ياأحلى فراشة 
باللقاء الجميل ده
ودى فرصة أشكرك على
إختيارك المميز لمواضيعك اللى لابد
وأن تحمل معنى وهدف
دمت رائعة ...

----------


## فراشة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> أهلا بك فراشة
> بداية أدين لك بكثير من الشكر على سؤالك هذا الذي أخرجني من فترة صمت اختياري نتيجة تحول أي نقاش إلى نقاش سياسي أصبحت أخشى معه توتر العلاقة مع الأصدقاء الأعزاء أو فقدان بعضهم فآثرت الصمت .... ، وشكر آخر على إشارتك الذكية لموضوع مواقف تربوية الذي لم يكتمل حتى الآن ....
> 
> 
> على هامش الإجابة وقبل أن أجيب على تساؤلك يهمني أن أشير إلى أن اهتمامي بالتربية ليس بناتج عن دراسة أكاديمية .. فتخصصي الأكاديمي بعيد تماماً عن التربية ... ولكن اهتمامي بالتربية نتج عن عملي التطوعي لفترة طويلة في مجال يتعلق بتربية النشء عن طريق الأنشطة فاهتممت كثيرا بدراسة كل مايتعلق بأصول التربية وعلم نفس النمو وعلم النفس التربوي كدراسات حرة ... وازداد هذا الاهتمام منذ أن أصبحت مكلفا في هذا العمل التطوعي بتدريب من يقومون على تربية النشء.
> 
> نأتي للموقف الذي ذكرتيه وهو للحق من أصعب المواقف  التي يمكن أن تقابلنا لتداخل معطيات كثيرة فيه .. الخوف على الابنة من معاملة المدرس إذا رفضت .. الرغبة في غرس المبادئ والأسس الأخلاقية لدى الابنة ... كيفية التدخل دون تصعيد الموضوع والحفاظ على سلام الابنة النفسي ... هل يمكن أن تطبق هنا قاعدة دفع الضرر مقدم على جلب المنفعة باعتبار أن هناك ضرراً سيعود على الابنة من معاملة المدرس إذا رفضت ذلك .. أو إذا تدخلت الأم ....
> في الواقع – في رأيي الشخصي – أن هناك مبدأ هام هنا يجب المحافظ عليه وهو عدم الغش وقول رسولنا الكريم عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام (من غشنا فليس منا) وفي ضوء المحافظة على هذا المبدأ .. والذي أرى أن الابنة مقتنعة به تماماً وإلا ما أتت وحكت ماحدث .. كان يجب علينا إقناعها من المرة الأولى أن ماحدث هو خطأ وأنها يجب ألا تفعل ذلك .. وإقناعها بالذهاب إلى المدرس والتحدث معه حتى لايتكرر هذا الأمر ... وأعتقد أن هذا و حدث ماكان ليغير من معاملته مع الطفلة .. وأن هذه النوعية من المدرسين كل ماستفعله هو البحث عن طفلة أخرى تقوم بالمهمة وأعتقد أنه سيخشى أن يسئ معاملة الابنة خوفاً من أن تفضحه.. إذا تم هذا من المرة الأولى اعتقد ماكنا سنصل للمحاولة الثانية 
> ...


عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا بك دكتور مصطفى .. أنا إللى باشكرك لحضورك وردك المنطقي
والله الكلام في السياسة وترنا كلنا وشد اعصابنا وخصوصا الفضائيات وتضارب الأخبار
والكلام المستفز .. ربنا يعدي الأمور على خير
ههههه على فكرة انا دارسة مواد تربوية في كلية التربية لكن فعلا الدراسة شئ ولما
أجد نفسي في الموقف شئ تاني
تقييمك للموقف صحيح ولكنه يحتاج لجرأة من ابنتي في مواجهة المدرس
وهي للأسف تحتاج لتدريب حتى تمتلك هذه الجرأة
أما منظومة التعليم فهي تحتاج إلى إعادة بنائها على أسس مختلفة 
والأهم هو إعادة بناء الضمير
مرة أخرى أشكرك كل الشكر ويشرفني نقلك للموقف إلى موضوعك مواقف تربوية .. 
متابعة له ان شاء الله .. دمت في حفظ الله
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

> يااااه على السؤال
> 
> جميل أوى 
> ومتخيلتش إنى ممكن اتسأل السؤال ده 
> عمومـــا فراشة
> الصورة دى بالفعل بتعبر عنى 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هههههه الله عليكي لولي وعلى روعة الحلم و براءته ووضوحه
لما الطفولة بكل براءتها ترسم حلمها
شمس وأمل مشرق حتى لو كانت على جدار أصم معتم
فهذا الرمز عندما تضفي عليه لولي الفنانة لمساتها
لا بد أن تخرج لنا لوحة من الإبداع والجمال
تمثل هذه الشخصية التي تحمل ملامح الطفولة بكل براءتها
وبحلمها الملئ بالتفاؤل والأمل 
أشكرك لولي على هذا التصميم الرائع الذي عبر بكل صدق عن شخصية الرقيقة لولي
لكِ دائما أرق تحية
 :f2:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

بوكي .. الفراشة .. الضيوف الكرام
أمتعتمونا وأفدتمونا كثيرا
تقديري واحترامي

----------


## kethara

*الفراشة الرقيقة

معذرة غاليتى على التأخير فى الرد لعدم تواجدى
لظروف خارجة عن أرادتى
ولكن لن يفوتنى هذا الحوار الرائع الذى اضاف لى الكثير
عن شخصيتك الرقيقة ومدى ثقافتك وإلمامك الكبير بشتى الموضوعات
بورك تواجدك بيننا بمنتهى الود والتقدير

والشكر الخاص
للمحاورة البارعة بوكى الرقيقة
على الإستضافة الطيبة والحوار الممتع كما عودتنا
فى كل موضوعاتها وأختيار موفق

تحيتى*

----------


## فراشة

> بوكي .. الفراشة .. الضيوف الكرام
> أمتعتمونا وأفدتمونا كثيرا
> تقديري واحترامي


اشكرك لتواجدك الراقي ومتابعتك المستمرة حسن
انا إللى سعيدة بتواجدي بينك وبالإستضافة الجميلة دي
خااااااااالص تقديري
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

> *الفراشة الرقيقة
> 
> معذرة غاليتى على التأخير فى الرد لعدم تواجدى
> لظروف خارجة عن أرادتى
> ولكن لن يفوتنى هذا الحوار الرائع الذى اضاف لى الكثير
> عن شخصيتك الرقيقة ومدى ثقافتك وإلمامك الكبير بشتى الموضوعات
> بورك تواجدك بيننا بمنتهى الود والتقدير
> 
> والشكر الخاص
> ...


أهلا بالجميلة قيثارة 
حبيبتي إنتي تنوري في أي وقت
وإن شاء الله تكون ظروف خير
أشكرك لكلماتك الرقيقة وحضورك الراقي
وفعلا سعيدة بصحبتكم
لكِ أرق تحية
دمتِ في حفظ الله
 :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> السؤال السابع
>  
> ريهام (boukybouky)
> 
> 
> 
> مؤكد تغيرت الكثير من المعاني بداخلنا
> فما المعاني التي تغيرت بداخل ريهام سواء بالسلب أو بالإيجاب
> وهل إنتِ راضية عن هذا التغير بشكل عام؟ أم تتمني حدوث تغيير آخر
> ...


ازيك فراشة...معلش انا آسفة متأخرة في الرد بس من إمبارح بحاول اضيف رد مش عارفة الدنيا علقت ليه معايا
قلت كويس ان النهاردة إعلان النتيجة فمش هييجي ضيف جديد غير مع الرئيس الجديد ان شاء الله  ::  فكويس عندي فرصة ارد
بالفعل معاني كثيرة تغيرت في حياتي...وقت كتابتي للموضوع كان بافعل هناك الكثير تغير والآن اكثر يعني على سبيل المثال:

كنت لا أستشعر قيمة الحق إن سلب مني وعاد متأخراً...لا اشعر بقيمته ولا بعودته...الحمد الله الآن أصبحت استمتع بالحق في أي وقت، الحقيقة أخذ مني هذا وقت كبير في تخطي هذه النقطة والتدريب على قبوله في أي وقت

من كان يحاول ان يجعل نفسه أذكى الجميع ويقنع نفسه انه يستطيع أن يستغفل من حوله كنت لا استطيع التعامل معه بل كنت بحدة تارة وعصبية تارة اخرى اكشف له ما يفعل وعلى رأي المثل الذي طالما كانت جدتي تردده رحمها الله "مايغفلش الناس إلا المغفل" ..الآن أدركت انه بالفعل المغفل بالتالي لماذا هذا الجهد العصبي لكشفه فهو لا يستحق ...بل أصبحت أيضاً أبتسم داخليا عندما يتعامل أحد بهذا الشكل واشفق عليه.

مفهوم التسامح اختلف عندي....لأني أصبحت أتعامل معه بشكل مختلف...موقف اعترفت بحدوثه بصرف النظر عن عدم رضائي عنه لكني اقبل حدوثه بالتالي فاعله لا يستحق إهدار طاقتي معه، ساعدني على هذا ان فكرة التاسمح عندي كانت ليس ان عفا الله عما سلف ..لاااااا ..انا غفرت ما حدث لكن لن يكون لنفس الشخص تواجد،، لا اشعر بضيق تجاهه ولا كرهه ولا اي شعور سلبي لكن ان اكرر التجربة ثانياً لا والف لااااااااااااا.

اصبحت أكثر قلقاً فمعنى الأمان اصبح مهزوز عندي وهذا ليس بسبب الأحداث الحالية والتي ساهمت بقدر كبير هي الأخرى ولكن من قبلها أيضاً
إحساس الأمان والإطمئنان اختلف لم يعد يسير الحصول عليه فمعاني كثيرة توصلنا إليه اختلطت  ::(: 

بشكل عام الحمد الله راضية عن تغييرات استطعت فعلها..في بعض الأحيان لا أشعر بها أو بقيمتها واستغرب عندما أجد أصدقائي يتكلمون معي عن مقدار المجهود الكبير الذي بذلته للتغيير الذي يلمسونه واضحاً ...كثيراً أتحير كيف اسمح للإحباط أن يتسلل بداخلي حتى انه يعمي عيني عن اي تقدم أحرزته..وهنا قيمة الصداقة تظهر واضحة ومهمة في حياتنا..

مازال هناك الكثير يحتاج إلى إعادة تقييم ان صح التعبير ولس تغيير...أنا أثق في الناس سريعاً حتى وان لم أعترف بذلك ولكن اعترف الآن انه شئ سئ جداً
مازالت هناك بقايا مفروضات داخلي ضمن دائرتي الخاصة تحتاج تغيير بعض معانيها او تطويعها 

كل الشكر لك فراشة سؤال أنعش الكثير داخلي ....وأعتذر للإطالة في الرد فمن عيوبي اني أهتم بالتفاصيل ولا أجيد الإختصار  ::$: 
دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## الشحرورة

> السؤال العاشر
> 
> الشاعرةالمبدعة: الشحرورة
> 
> حبيت يكون سؤالي ليكي آخر سؤال علشان نختمها بأبيات من أشعارك
> ونترك لكِ حرية الإختيار ..ممكن؟


*
اهلا يا فراشة

معلشى اتأخرت عليكى كنت منتظرة الأنتخابات تخلص
المهم انا باحب هذا النص
وكلهم ابنائى ههههههههههههههههه

جوه حيرتى
*لما من عمرى يسرسب
نبض وقتى
بالأنين.. تصرخ آهاتى
رغم صمتى
آه يالهفة قلب دايب
يا اختصار معنى الحبايب
شوفى بيصب فى ملامحك
بس حاساك عنى غايب
وانت بتقاوح سكاتك
بين ضلوعى القلب يبكى
ويا تقسيمة آهاتك
عينى بالاحضان تضمك
ضمة هاتوصل لجرحك
نبض أمك
من جراحك من أنينك
روحى تسرى
جوه فى شريان سنينك
خدها روحى
لاجل بسمة من عيونك
راح ترجع بيها روحى



أستمتعنا مع جولتك يا فراشة ونلقاكى دايما على خير
وكل موضوع وأنتى طيبة

محبتى

----------


## فراشة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> ازيك فراشة...معلش انا آسفة متأخرة في الرد بس من إمبارح بحاول اضيف رد مش عارفة الدنيا علقت ليه معايا
> قلت كويس ان النهاردة إعلان النتيجة فمش هييجي ضيف جديد غير مع الرئيس الجديد ان شاء الله  فكويس عندي فرصة ارد
> بالفعل معاني كثيرة تغيرت في حياتي...وقت كتابتي للموضوع كان بافعل هناك الكثير تغير والآن اكثر يعني على سبيل المثال:
> 
> كنت لا أستشعر قيمة الحق إن سلب مني وعاد متأخراً...لا اشعر بقيمته ولا بعودته...الحمد الله الآن أصبحت استمتع بالحق في أي وقت، الحقيقة أخذ مني هذا وقت كبير في تخطي هذه النقطة والتدريب على قبوله في أي وقت
> ...


ازيك ياريهام يارب تكوني بخير
وفي البداية اهنيكي واهني كل مصر على فوز محمد مرسي ويارب تكون بداية خير 
لمصر ولنا جميعاً..
أرى أن كل ماتغير بداخلك هو ثقل لخباراتك فربما ماتعرضتِ له من مواقف مختلفة 
أعطى هذه المفاهيم بداخلك عمقاً أكبر سواء نظرتك إلى الحق واسترداده او إلى من 
يعتقد أنه أزكى من الآخرين وهذه النوعية فعلا مستفزة لأنها دائما يتصور لها انها ترى ما لايراه غيرها
وحتى لو اكتشفوا في كل مرة ان غيرهم يستطيع ان يصل لرؤيتهم إلا انهم في كل مرة يكررون نفس الاسلوب
أما التسامح فربما اتعامل معه مثلك وبنفس مفهومك ولكني ربما اتجنب هذه الشخصية واسقطها من حياتي نهائيا
فليس للجميع نفس القدرة على التسامح فالمقدرة عليه درجات اتمنى أن يمنحي الله أعلاها
أما مشاعر القلق وقلة الأمان والإحباط لا أدري هل أصبحت سمة العصر
أو ظاهرة عامة يعاني منها الغالبية ؟ ربما مايحيط بنا من أحداث سواء على المستوى الإجتماعي او الشخصي
تؤثر في شعورنا بهذه المعاني
الجميلة بوكي .. نظل طوال حياتنا نشعر ان مابداخلنا يحتاج إلى اعادة تقييم ولن نصل إلى الكمال
ولكن يكفي ان نصل إلى الرضا لأنه طريقنا إلى السعادة
أسأل الله لك راحة تملأ نفسك...و رضا يغمر قلبك... و سعادة تعلو وجهك.
سعدت حقا بإجابتك التلقائية الرائعة التي قربتني أكثر من فكرك وأعماقك
فلكِ خالص شكري ..وأرق تحياتي
 :f2:

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> السؤال الثامن
> 
> عادل الشرقاوي
> 
> لو طلبت منك أن تهدي 4 يوتيوبيات متنوعة لأربعة أعضاء في المنتدى
> 
> من تهدي ؟ وماذا تهديهم؟



اسف على التأخير بس يا فراشة وبشكرك جداً على اللقاء الجميل ده
واسئلتك لاعضاء وعجبتنى جداً اجابة أستاذنا نادر واليمامة جداً 
وإجاباتك كلها كانت رائعة وممتعة فعلاً 

لـ ابن البلد 

<font color="#4b0082">



 لـ أ: أحمد ناصر




لـ اشرف المصري 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYoqjKoqPsA

لـ أ : نادر 




بوكي .. الفراشة .. الاعضاء الكرام
أمتعتمونا كثيرا
تحياتى وتقديري

----------


## فراشة

> *
> اهلا يا فراشة
> 
> معلشى اتأخرت عليكى كنت منتظرة الأنتخابات تخلص
> المهم انا باحب هذا النص
> وكلهم ابنائى ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جوه حيرتى
> *
> ...


الله على الشاعرة المبدعة لما تعبر عن مشاعر الأمومة من خلال حروف 
متدفقة صدق وتلقائية .. أكيد لازم تكون من أحب الكلمات لقلبك
حبيبتي الشحرورة
أشكرك لحضورك الجميل وحقيقي انا إللى سعيدة جدا بصحيتكم
دمتِ بكل رقي كما أنتِ

 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

> اسف على التأخير بس يا فراشة وبشكرك جداً على اللقاء الجميل ده
> واسئلتك لاعضاء وعجبتنى جداً اجابة أستاذنا نادر واليمامة جداً 
> وإجاباتك كلها كانت رائعة وممتعة فعلاً 
> 
> لـ ابن البلد 
> 
> <font color="#4b0082">
> 
> 
> ...


من غير اعتذار عادل أهلا بك في اي وقت
عجبتني اختياراتك اوي وحاسة ان كلها مناسبة 
ههههههههه عجبني أوي اختيارك لابن البلد غريب وجميل
ولأحمد ناصر بقوله معاك ان شاء الله ربنا يريد ويتحقق الحلم
ونشوف مصر كلها متوحده على هدف واحد هو بناء مستقبل مصر
ولأشرف المصري .. إن شاء الله الثورة تنجح ونرجع حق الشهدا 
ومفيش حق يضيع وراه مطالب
أما لأستاذ نادر فلازم تكون رسالة سلام محملة بأجمل الورود
حقيقي سعيدة بوجودك وباختياراتك الجميلة
دمت بخير وسعادة
 :f2:

----------

